# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Bibla apo Kurani

## toni77_toni

*KRISHTËRIMI DHE ISLAMIZMI - Përputhjet dhe shpërputhjet* 




*Besimi Islam*

*BESIMI ISLAMIK: si dihet është themeluar nga Muhamedi /570-632/ si fe monoteiste, pra, beson në një Zot, që në gjuhën arabe quhet ALLAH, dhe si nen të pare të fesë e ka pikërisht besimin në Allahun si madhëri kozmike, i gjithëpushtetshëm, i gjithëdijshëm, i përsosur, burim jete* 

*Theks të vacantë ka vepra e krijimit dhe sundimit të botës, pra, disi ana kozmologjike. Në Kuran përmendet Zoti me emërtime të ndryshme që janë po ashtu edhe cilësitë e tija.* 

*IHAHA-ILLA-ALLAH që doemthënë ska tjetër Zot përpos Allahut. Formula për të hyrë në bashkësinë dhe në fenë islamike është kjo:  UNË DËSHMOJ SE ËSHTË VETËM NJË ZOT; UNË DËSHMOJ SE MUHAMEDI ËSHTË SHËRBËTORI DHE I DËRGUARI I TIJ.* 

*Zoti është krijuesi i dy botave: asaj që shihet dhe që nuk shihet, engjujtë. 
Islamizmi e thekson në veçanti Zotin si fuqi, pushtet, ligj, sundim, që ishte deri diku edhe botëkuptimi i Besëlidhjes së Vjetër, kurse njeriu, edhe pse është krijesa më e madhe dhe më e përsosur e Zotit, para Zotit nuk është askush dhe asgjë.* 

*Ky botëkuptim ka krijuar dhe krijon gjithnjë një dasi dhe largësi në mes të Zotit dhe njeriut.* 



*Besimi i Krishterë*

*BESIMI I KRISHTERË: e beson dhe e dëshmon  Zotin si krijues të gjithësisë, të botës që shihet dhe nuk shihet, por edhe më tepër kujdesin dhe dashurinë e tij ndaj njeriut dhe mbarë njerëzimit, sidomos nëpërmjet mishërimit të Zotit në Jezu Krishtin. Lindja e tij në mesin tone, jeta e tij ndër ne dhe për ne, si ne në çdo gjë me përjashtim të mëkatit, sidoms mundimi, vdekja dhe ngjallja e tij për shëlbimin tonë, janë shtyllat e fesë dhe të mundësisë së shëlbimit, bashkëpunimit dhe bashkëjetesës në mes të Zotit dhe njeriut.* 

*Për ne Zoti nuk është DIÇKA por DIKUSH, PERSON, DASHURI, MIRËSI, FALJE, mbi të gjitha BABË. Në dritën e zbulimit të Jezu Krishtit as njeriu nuk është më DIÇKA, por DIKUSH, edhe më tepër VËLLA-MOTËR, sepse i krijuar prej të njëjtit Zot - Atë, i shëlbuar me vdekjen dhe me ngjalljen e Jezu Krishtit.* 

*Pra krishtërimi ka krijaur një botëkuptim krejt të ri të personalizmit të krishterë, ku Zoti dhe njeriu sjanë më të largët, të panjohur, por shumë të afërt, të bashkuar nëpërmjet Jezu Krishtit Zot dhe Njeri, Kishës dhe sakramenteve si komunikim dhe bashkëpunim i vazhdueshëm.* 


*toni77*


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

vazhdim
*KRISHT&#203;RIMI DHE ISLAMIZMI - P&#235;rputhjet dhe shp&#235;rputhjet*



*Islamizmi:*

*ZOTI FUQI krijon nj&#235; bashk&#235;si m&#235; tep&#235;r grumbull, mas&#235;, mori, turm, apo bashk&#235;si t&#235; t&#235; n&#235;nshtruar&#235;ve q&#235; kan&#235; nj&#235; ligj themelor t&#235; p&#235;rbashk&#235;t : &#199;KA CAKTON BASHK&#203;SIA IME &#203;SHT&#203; E V&#203;RTET&#203;! 


N&#235; k&#235;t&#235; bot&#235;kuptim njeriu si qenie e lir&#235; s’ka rend&#235;si, por m&#235; tep&#235;r kolektiviteti fetar, deri diku edhe “diktatura” fetare apo teokracia, me pak liri, nderim t&#235; mendimeve t&#235; nd&#235;rsjellta dhe demokratike. Mu p&#235;r k&#235;t&#235; arsye &#235;sht&#235; mjaft v&#235;shtir&#235; t&#235; ket&#235; demokraci t&#235; mirr&#235;fill&#235;t atje ku sundon islamizmi me rregullore t&#235; rrebta kuranike dhe traditore. 



Krishterizmi:

ZOTI DASHURI krijon nj&#235; bashk&#235;si t&#235; mb&#235;shtetur n&#235; drejt&#235;si, falje, mir&#235;si, nderim, bashk&#235;punim n&#235; mes t&#235; Zotit dhe njeriut, njer&#235;zimit, gjithnj&#235; n&#235; k&#235;rkime, bisedime, dialog dhe n&#235; komunikim t&#235; nd&#235;rsjell&#235;t. 


toni77*


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

vazhdim
*KRISHTËRIMI DHE ISLAMIZMI - Përputhjet dhe shpërputhjet*


*Islamizmi:*

*Islamizmi pohon se feja e nënshtrimit, myslimanizmi, është ajo përfundimtare nga fetë e zbuluara, pra, përfundimi i të gjitha profetizimeve. Ajo ndërlidhet me Bibël në disa pika: studjuesit e Biblës dhe të Kuranit thonë se 40% Kurani bazohet në BV dhe 30% në BR. 

Sipas Kuranit Zoti për çdo kohë ka dërguar profetët me porosi bazore: SKA TJETËR ZOT POS MEJE! MË SHËRBENI! / Krh. 13, 7; 35, 24; 21, 15, 16, 36/. 

Kurani i pranon të gjithë profetët e BV dhe lidhet me ta si vazhdimësi, si p. sh. Abrahami ose Ibrahimi si ati i të gjithë besimtarëve /60, 4, 6; 2, 124/; Moisiu apo Musa, nëpëmes të cilit morëm Ligjin - Torah /4, 160; 6, 146-147; 43, 63/. 

Po ashtu e pranon edhe Jezu Krishtin dhe Ungjillin, për të cilin thotë se është udhëheqës dhe dritë, e përforcon dhe plotëson Ligjin- Torah, dhe e përmirëson atë /3, 50; 43, 63/. 

Pas Jezusit vjen Muhamedi dhe Kurani, si vazhdim i Torahut dhe Ungjillit, dhe si zbulim përfundimtar i Zotit dhe Ligjit të tij, si fe e përsosur e cila përfshin dhe përfundon çdo gjë, dhe mu për këtë duhet shkatërruar fetë tjera, sepse Muhamedi është vula e profetëve/ 33, 40/, kurse islamizmi e vetmja fe e vërtetë / 3, 19; 48, 28, 5, 5, 6/. 


toni77*


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

vazhdim
*KRISHTËRIMI DHE ISLAMIZMI - Përputhjet dhe shpërputhjet*



*Islamizmi:*

*Përjashtimi i çdo fesë shprehet me këto fjalë : 

E, kush kërkon fe tjetër përpos islamike, atij kurrsesi nuk i pranohet dhe ai në botën tjetër është nga të dëshpruarit / 3, 85/. 

Edhe pse në një numër më pare thotë se ne i kemi besuar Zotit edhe asaj që është zbritur Ibrahimit, Ismailit, Is-hakut, Jakupit dhe pasardhësve. Edhe asaj që i është dhënë Musait dhe Isait/3, 84/. 


toni77*


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

vazhdim
*KRISHTËRIMI DHE ISLAMIZMI - Përputhjet dhe shpërputhjet*


*Islamizmi si fe monoteiste bazohet në këto të vërteta:* 

*1. Një Zot i gjithëpushtetshëm, krijues, udhëheqës dhe së fundi edhe gjykatës. 
2. Ai iu ka zbuluar njerëzve nëpërmes profetëve, shkrimeve të shenjta. 
3. Njerëzit do të ngjallen ditën e fundit dhe do tiu nënshtrohen gjyqit. 
4. Engjujt ua kujtojnë njerëzve vullnetin e Zotit dhe janë në shërbim të tij.* 


*Për Jezu Krishtin thuhet në Kuran se është Profet dhe i Dërguari i Zotit /19, 30; 3, 48-49; 4, 171/, dhe Mesi . Ja teksti : Oj Merjeme, Allahu të përgëzon me fjalën e vet / me lindjen e një fëmije si rezultat i i fjalës së Zotit /3, 45/; Fjala e Zotit /9, 30/, Shpirti i Zotit /4, 171/, por jo edhe Biri i Zotit / 9, 30/. 

Mesihu është djali i Allahut. Ato ishin thenie të tyre me gojët e tyre/ fraza të thata/, që imitojnë thëniet e jobesimtarëve të mëhershëm. Allahu i vraftë, si largohen (nga e vërteta!) / 9, 30/. 

Jezusi paraqitet si një njeri i posaçëm me plot hir / 4, 171-172/ : Mesihu Isa, biri i Merjemes, ishte vetëm i dërguari i Allahut Allahu është vetëm një Allah /43, 59/. 

Shi për këto arsye islamizmi dënon rreptë besimin e krishterë me këto fjalë: Zoti është Krishti, biri i Marisë /5, 17, 22/.* 



*Krishterimi:*

*Krishtërimi nuk e mallkon dhe përjashton askënd, sepse Jezu Krishti i përmblodhi Ligjin dhe profetët në një ligj, atë të dashurisë, ndaj Zotit dhe ndaj të afërmit, njeriut, duke përfshirë këtu të gjithë, bile edhe armiqët.*


*toni77*


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

vazhdim
*KRISHTËRIMI DHE ISLAMIZMI - Përputhjet dhe shpërputhjet*


*Detyrat kryesore të Fesë Islame:*

*Zoti kërkon prej myslimanëve dëgjesë të pakusht dhe nënshtrim të plotë. 
1. Besimi /shakada/: ska tjetër Zot përpos meje. Më shërbeni. Muhamedi është i dërguari im. 
2. Lutja /shalat/: pesë herë në ditë, publike dhe private. 
3. Agjërimi /sann/ në muajin e Ramazanit. 
4. Shtegtimi/ kagj apo hagji/, së paku një herë në jetë në Mekë. 
5. Dëshmia e lëmoshës apo ndihma ndaj të varfërve / zakat/. 

Detyrimet islamike mund të krahasohen deri diku edhe me Dekalogun, dhjetë Urdhërimet e Zotit /Krh. 17, 22-29; 6, 151-153/.

Feja dhe nënshtrimi vullnetit të Zotit si dhe plotësimi i detyrave fetare mund të krahasohet me tri urdhërimet e para të Zotit /Kurani 2, 2-24/. 

Ndalimi i vrasjes/ 5, 32/, por i përmbahet më tepër ligjit: sy për sy, dhëmb për dhëmb, ku lejohet hakmarrja, por porositet që mundësisht mos të zbatohet / 2, 178/.  I liri për të lirin, robi për rob, femra për femër. 

Lejohet dashuria njerëzore në martesë /30, 21; 2, 187/, kurse dënohet homoseksualiteti/ 4, 16, 7, 80-81/, prostitucioni /24, 33/, si dhe kurorëthyrja dënohet me përjashtim nga familja / 4, 15/. 

Ato nga grate tuaja që bëjnë imoralitet /zina/, kërkoni që kundër tyre të dëshmojnë katër vetë prej jush /burra/; nëse vëretohet me dëshmitarë /imoraliteti/ mbyllni ato në shtëpi deri sa ti marrë vdekja ose deri sa Allahu të përcaktojë ndonjë rrugë për to; ose edhe dënimi me vdekje, sipas traditës e cila gati tërësisht përputhet me botëkuptimin hebraik të BV. 

Kërkohet nderimi ndaj të varfërve, udhëtarëve dhe të pafeve paqësorë .60, 8/.* 


*toni77*


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

vazhdim
*KRISHTËRIMI DHE ISLAMIZMI - Përputhjet dhe shpërputhjet*


*Familja Islamike* 

*Martesa trajtohet si një lloj marrëveshje, kontrate, me katër gra /4, 3/, për të gjithë të aftët për këtë /24, 32/, për tu dashur, krijuar dhe edukuar fëmijët. Ndalohet martesa me të afërt dhe me paganë/ 2,221; 60, 10//, por jo edhe me gra hebrenje dhe të krishtëra/ 5, 5/ : Nga ata që u është dhënë libri para jush, kur atyre u jipni pjesën e caktuar të kurorës, por duke pasur para sysh martesën e jo imoralitetin, si dashnore ilegale E kush mohon /tradhton/ besimin, ai ka asgjësuar veprën e vet dhe ai në botën tjetër është prej të shkatërruarëve /5, 5/. 

Pra, myslimanëve ju lejohet vetëm marrja e femrave, grave hebrenje dhe të krishtëra, si kurorë, martesë, kurse rreptësisht ju ndalohet martesa e femrave myslimane me burra hebrenj apo të kriushterë. 

Martesa, pasi trajtohet si kontratë, nuk është e pandashme, por mund të shkatërrëhet apo ndahet në disa mënyra : me përjashtimin e gruas nga ana e burrit, me marrëveshje të dyanshme, por duhet pritur një kohë për ta vërtetuar shtatëzëninë e femrës. Femra e lëshuar ka të drejtë të martohet rishtas dhe të ketë një lloj dëmshpërblimi /2, 228; 65, 1/. 

Burri është zotëruesi apsolut i tërë familjes, pra, i gruas dhe i fëmijëve sepse burrave iu takon një përparësi ose burri është më i madh se grauaja  / 2, 228; 4, 34/.* 



*Krishterimi:*

*JEZU KRISHTI  lidhjen e natyrshme martesore në mes të burrit dhe gruas e ka ngritur në nivel mbinatyror me sakramentit e kurorës së martesës, si bashkim të pandashëm në dashuri, si dhurim të ndërsjellët dhe burim i jetës së re dhe i edukimit.


toni77*


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

vazhdim
*KRISHT&#203;RIMI DHE ISLAMIZMI - P&#235;rputhjet dhe shp&#235;rputhjet*


*Shoq&#235;ria Islamike* 

*Sipas Kuranit shoq&#235;ria islamike “&#235;sht&#235; m&#235; e p&#235;rsosura” sepse urdh&#235;ron t&#235; mir&#235;n dhe ndalon t&#235; keqen /3, 110/, dhe i ka k&#235;to ve&#231;ori: solidaritetin, v&#235;llaz&#235;rimin dhe bashkimin.* 


*Edhe k&#235;tu, si edhe n&#235; &#231;&#235;shtjet fetare apo morale, hetohet nj&#235; lloj skajimi apo p&#235;rjashtimi, sepse islamizmi disi bazohet n&#235; ekstremizma: m&#235; e mira fe, p&#235;rfundimtare, morali m&#235; i mir&#235;, m&#235; e mira familje, m&#235; e mira shoq&#235;ri, dhe k&#235;shtu mbyllet n&#235; vete, nuk p&#235;rparon dhe nuk ec me koh&#235;. Ve&#231;oria tjet&#235;r &#235;sht&#235; kjo: si e mira si e keqja urdh&#235;rohet apo ndalohen, pra, jan&#235; n&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235; t&#235; jashtme, pa pjes&#235;marrje dhe pa bindje, por me diktat dhe me sanksione.* 


*N&#203; KRISHTERIM; Jezusi na paraqiet si mund&#235;si, risi, ofert&#235; me ftes&#235;: n&#235;se do, n&#235;se pranon, n&#235;se bashk&#235;punon, beson, dashuron… duke respektuar lirin&#235; e njeriut, pa imponime apo kusht&#235;zime t&#235; jashtme.* 


*toni77*

vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

vazhdim
*KRISHTËRIMI DHE ISLAMIZMI - Përputhjet dhe shpërputhjet*


*Shteti Islamik* 

*Shteti islamik bazohet në Kuran dhe në traditën e profetit Muhamed /sunna/, është një lloj teokracie apo nënshtrimi të domosdoshëm Zotit dhe bashkësisë islamike. Shi për këtë është i padrejtë edhe për vetë besimtarët myslimanë, sepse iu imponohet, ata i nënshtron dhe sundon plotësisht, e sidomos ndaj besimtarëve të tjerë, për të cilët pothuaj ska as hapësirë jetësore. 

Shteti islamik, apo edhe vetë bashkësia islamike, paraqitet si model i vetëm njerëzor mbi mbarë botën /9, 33, 61; 48, 28/, sepse i dërguari Rasul do të mbizotërojë mbarë njerëzimin. Këtë detyrë e kanë të gjithë besimtarët : përhapjen dhe sundimin e islamizmit /gjihadi/, mbrojtjen e tokave islamike /5, 57; 9, 23/; përforcimin dhe përhapjen deri te lufta e shenjtë.* 

*Të krishterët dhe hebrenjët nën sundimin islamik do të kenë njëfarë lirie fetare dhe kulturore, por jo baras me myslimanët, si dhe duhet ti paguajnë tagrat / 9, 29/ dhe smund ti kenë sidomos të drejtat politike.* 


*Sot bota islamike lidhur me gjihad ndahet në dy drejtime:* 

*- Disa prapë me luftë dëshirojnë të sundojnë mbi të tjerët, bile edhe mbi mbarë botën, në një mënyrë si në strategjitë mesjetare; 
- Të tjerët më tepër theksojnë paqen dhe bashkëjetesën si qëllim dhe parim islamik, dhe sundimin e trajtojnë më tepër si përhapje të fesë/ 8, 61/.* 



*Krishterimi:*

*Krishtërimi dëshiron të jetë si fara e mirë, si tharmi, si krypa, si drita, pra, si elemente dalluese dhe frymëzuese, bartës i risisë, mirësisë, mëshirës, faljes, paqes, dashurisë për Zotin dhe për vëllaun-njeri, për familje dhe për shoqëri, por pa kurrfarë pretendiumesh sundimi, nënshtrimi, vetëm si shërbim, mundësi, përsosmëri me ndihmën e Zotin dhe me bashkëpunimin tonë vëllazëror.* 

*Jezu Krishti thotë : Ju e dini se sunduesit zotërojnë mbi popujt e vet e princat e tyre i mbajnë nën pushtet. Porse, ndërmes jush nuk duhet të jetë ashtu! Përkundrazisikurse edhe Biri i njeriut, që serdhi për të qenë shërbyer, por për të shërbyer e për ta flijuar jetën e vet si shpërblim për të gjithë /Mt 20, 23-28/.


toni77*


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

vazhdim
*KRISHTËRIMI DHE ISLAMIZMI - Përputhjet dhe shpërputhjet*



*Të krishtëret dhe Myslimanët:*

*Jemi mjaft afër në disa pikëpamje: monoteizmi, tradita biblike, pranimi i Jezusit si profet, si dhe i Ungjillit si porosi hyjnore, morali, pavdeksia e shpirtit, gjyqi i fundit dhe ngjallja e trupit

Jemi mjaft larg: mospranimi i Trinisë Shenjte, si edhe i hyjnisë së Jezu Krishtit, Kishës dhe sakramenteve si mjete të komunikimit, lidhjes me Zotin dhe të shëlbimit. Krishtërimi nuk e pranon misionin e Muhamedit si zbulim hyjnor, as atë të Kuranit.* 

*Lypset ende shumë duresë, gatishmëri për ta njohur sa më mire njëri-tjetrin, për krijimin e atmosferës së dialogut, pastaj edhe të bashkëpunimit në shumë lëmenj, në dobi të të gjithëve. Këtë e pohon edhe dokumenti zyrtar kishtar Nostra Aetate, në të cilin trajtohet qëndrimi i Kishës Katolike ndaj feve jo të krishtëra. 
Sipas mendimit dhe vlerësimit tim ja dallimet kryesore mes krishtërimit dhe islamizmit:* 


*Ndaj Zotit:* 

*- Të krishterët: botëkuptimi dhe qëndrimi ndaj Zotit Babë, afërsi, dashuri, falje, mirësi, mëshirë që nëpërmjet Jezu Krishtit Zot i vërtetë dhe Njeri i vërtet na zbulohet dhe dhurohet gjithnjë. Zoti është Person dhe ai krijon persona, njerëzit, si parafytyrim të tij, edhe më tepër si bij dhe bija të tija me komunikim dhe bashkëpunim të vazhdueshëm, pa rivaliet apo nënshtrim pasiv.* 

*- Myslimanët: Zoti është më tepër fuqi, sundim, ligj, i largët, i pakapshëm dhe i panjohur, dhe si i tillë nuk trajtohet si Person, prandaj as njeriu nuk është më person, me personalietet dhe identitet së pari personal, pastaj familjar dhe shoqëror.* 



*Ndaj njeriut:* 

*- Të krishterët: njeriu grishët të lidhet dhe të bashkëpunojë, të dialogojë me Zotin, besëlidhja e re nëpërmes Jezu Krishtit dhe Kishës - sakramenteve. 

- Myslimanët: njeriu para Zotit Madhëri sështë askush dhe asgjë, prandaj vetëm nënshtrimi i plotë dhe adhurimi, mbajtja e ligjeve të tija mund ta shëlbojë njeriun.* 



*Botëkuptimi i bashkësisë:* 

*- Të krishterët: besimtarët krijojnë bashkësinë e popullit të Zotit, Kishën, e cila i përfshinë të gjithë të pagëzuarit, por jo si masë, grup, grumbull, por si bashkësi, si anëtarë aktive, pa dallime gjinore, rasore, kastore, kombtare 

- Myslimanët: bashkësia e besimtarëve thekson më tepër nënshtrimin, sundimin, masën pa fytyrë dhe pa krye, ku disa sundojnë në emër të Zotit, së pari Muhamedi, pastaj edhe përfaqësuesit e tij, ndërsa të tjerët dëgjojnë dhe iu nënshtrohen rregullave të caktuara. Kjo gjë vërtetohet edhe sot në vendet islamike, ku ska demokreaci të vertetë, bashkëpunim, por nënshtrim dhe sundim të disave mbi popullin.*


*toni77*

----------


## toni77_toni

vazhdim
*KRISHTËRIMI DHE ISLAMIZMI - Përputhjet dhe shpërputhjet*


*Disa theksime baritore* 

*Ne si të krishterë lypset punuar gjithnjë për rekuperimin e botëkuptimit personal si ndaj Zotit, ashtu edhe ndaj njeriut, njëri-tjetrit, sepse pa Njeri ska as familje as shoqëri, pra, as Kishë-bashkësi. Sidomos kjo vlen për botën femrore e cila ka shumë pak përvojë dhe pjesëmarrje fetare dhe kulturore edhe tek ne, edhe më pak në botën islamike. 

Rinia jonë nën ndikimin e komunizmit dhe ateizmit, tani indiferentizmit, ateizmit praktik dhe hedonimzmit, është tejet e rrezikuar me dukuritë negative si të lindjes, ashtu edhe të perëndimit. Kisha jonë duhet të ketë një ofertë sa më të begatshme ndaj botës rinore, intelektuale dhe kulturore, sepse kështu do të paraqitemi në prizmën e pagëzimit kulturor. 

Çka është pagëzimi kulturor? Ja një shpjegim thelbor. Shqiptari pa dallim feje për ta kuptuar vetveten, historinë, traditën, kulturën, gjuhën, artin, çdo gjë që disi ndërlidhet me shqiptarizmin, doemos takohet edhe me krishtërim, pa të cilin shumçka, ndoshta edhe çdo gjë shqiptare nuk do të egzistonte. Kjo vlen në kuptimin historik /për të kaluarën tonë/, si dhe gjeografik, për rrethin ku jetojmë dhe veprojmë, si pjesë e kulturës dhe qytetërimit evropian që kryekëput është kristiane, e tani edhe botërore, pjesë e së cilit kemi qenë dhe duhet të jemi edhe ne shqiptarët. Tashmë kultura dhe qytetërimi evropian-kristian është çelsi i domosdoshëm për ta kuptuar vetveten, Evropën, në një mënyrë edhe botën, sepse bërthama më e vlershme dhe fuqishme e kulturës është gjithsesi Evropa me motivet biblike dhe të krishtera. 

Pa njohjen dhe pranimin së paku kulturor të motiveve biblike, kristiane, ne smund ta kuptojmë vetveten, historinë tonë, letërsinë e vjetër, gjuhën, por as popujt tjerë rreth nesh, kulturën evropiane. Mu për këtë shqiptari dashtas apo padashtas duhet së paku ta ketë pagëzimin kulturor, njohjen e vlerave dhe të porosive bazë të krishtërimit, si pikënisje për thellim dhe hulumtim të mëtejshëm. 

Nga kjo analizë doemos lindin disa pyetje jetësore: dikur të gjithë shqiptarët kemi qenë të krishterë me shekuj, së paku 15 shekuj, konstatim që tashmë e pranojnë pothuaj të gjithë. Si erdhi deri te islamizimi ynë? Çka na ka dhuruar feja e moçme e çka islamizmi? Feja është së pari orjentim, përcaktim personal, pastaj familjar dhe së fundi botëkuptimor, shoqëroro-kulturor. 

Mendoj se me pagëzimin kulturor së paku pjesërisht mund ti rekuperojmë shekujt e sundimit turko-otoman dhe sllav, vlerat e humbura të identitetit dhe personalitetit tonë bazor, që të kemi aftësi ti kthehemi vetvetes dhe të vërtetës. Kjo do të ishte përgatitja më e mirë për dialogun tonë ndërfetar shqiptar, që në bazë të vlerave historike dhe aktuale njerëzit të orjentohen dhe të përcaktohen edhe në aspektin fetar.*


*toni77*


*F U N D*

----------


## toni77_toni

*"Nuk ka pemë të mirë që të japë fryt të keq, as pemë të keqe që të japë fryt të mirë"!* 




*e para:*

*Blasfemimi kundër Shpirtit të Shenjtë nuk do të ketë falje!* 
Mk 3, 28-29 

*Në të vërtetë po ju them se bijve të njerëzve do t'u falet çfarëdo mëkati dhe çdo blasfemi që do të thonë; po për atë që do të blasfemojë kundër Shpirtit të Shenjtë nuk do të ketë falje përjetë; ai është fajtor për dënim të përjetshëm".* 


*e dyta:*

*I lumi ai që nuk do të bjerrë besimin në mua!* 
Lk 7, 22-23 

*Edhe pse Gjoni vet dëshmonte për Jezusin, ai për të vërtetuar  dëshminë që kishte dhënë për të, i dergoj disa nxënës për ta pytur Jezusin se; "a je ti ai që duhesh të vjen apo të presim një tjetër?"

Dhe Jezusi duke u përgjegjur u tha atyre: "Shkoni dhe i thoni Gjonit ç'keni parë e dëgjuar: të verbërit fitojnë përsëri të parit, të çalët ecin, të gërbualit po pastrohen, të shurdhërit po dëgjojnë, të vdekurit po ringjallen, dhe ungjilli u shpallet të varfërve.

I lumi ai që nuk do të bjerrë besimin në mua!* 



*dhe e treta:*

*Po të ishte Perëndia Ati juaj, ju do të më donit!*
Gj 8, 39-44 dhe 8. 58

*Ata, duke u përgjigjur, i thanë: ``Ati ynë është Abrahami``. Jezusi u tha atyre: ``Po të ishit bij të Abrahamit, do të bënit veprat e Abrahamit; por ju tani kërkoni të më vrisni mua, që ju kam folur të vërtetën që kam dëgjuar nga Perëndia; Abrahami këtë nuk e bëri. 

Ju bëni veprat e atit tuaj``. Prandaj ata i thanë: ``Ne nuk lindëm nga kurvërimi; ne kemi një Atë të vetëm: Perëndinë``. 
Atëherë Jezusi u tha atyre: ``Po të ishte Perëndia Ati juaj, ju do të më donit, sepse kam dalë dhe kam ardhur nga Perëndia; nuk kam ardhur, pra, nga vetja ime, por ai më ka dërguar. 

Përse nuk e kuptoni thënien time? Sepse nuk mund të dëgjoni fjalën time. 
Ju jeni nga djalli, që është ati juaj, dhe doni të bëni dëshirat e atit tuaj; ai ishte vrasës që nga fillimi dhe nuk qëndroi në të vërtetën, sepse në të nuk ka të vërtetë. Kur thotë të rrema, flet nga vetvetja, sepse është gënjeshtar dhe ati i rrenës.

Jezusi u tha atyre: ``Në të vërtetë, në të vërtetë unë po ju them: para se të kishte lindur Abrahami,* *UNË JAM*``.



*Kjo është rëndësia e asaj se duhet të dijmë të gjithë para se të flasim.


toni77*

----------


## labi_nn

*Si dhe Pse u bera i Krishtere?*



*Fëmijëria dhe rinia ime: prej myslimanizmit deri te ateizmi* 

Ashtu si një fëmijë merr nga familja e tij shumë bindje të shumta, edhe unë mora ndër të tjera fenë, përkatësisht formimin mbi religjionin/besimin. 
Megjithëse rrjedh nga një familje me besim mysliman, unë gjithsesi trashëgova në jetën time disa njohuri dhe praktika islame. Edhe sot më kujtohen këto pikëpamje të dikurshme mësimesh: feja myslimane asht feja ma e pastër; feja myslimane asht ma e drejta; Muhamedi asht profeti i fundit dhe ma i dashtuni i Perëndisë; çdo fëmijë lind mysliman; myslimanët kanë Bajramin, Xhaminë, Kuranin, Hoxhën, duhet falur dhe kaq. Dhe kur u rrita, në mesin e rinisë sonë të atëhershme revolucionare ishte turp që ti besoje dhe ti zbatoje këto gjëra, apo të besoje në ekzistencën e Zotit. Siç e dini turpi I marrjes me xhami ose me kishë, vinte nga thënia feja e shqiptarit asht shqiptaria. Megjithëse unë nga familje, sidomos vëllezërit e mi më të mëdhenj, ishin veprimtarë ilegal të çështjes kombëtare, të organizuar nëpër grupe të ndryshme. I ndikuar nga ata dhe literatura që kishin baza patriotike dhe marksiste-leniniste, të gjitha këto në mua krijuan një opinion të ri, se nuk ka Zot. Prandaj si i ri tani mora pikëpamje të reja mbi çështjet fetare: se nuk ka Zot, por se natyra është vetë Zoti; se Kurani sështë libër i shenjtë; se islamizmi është lëvizje nacionaliste arabe, e neve nuk na duhet aspak, se ne për fe kemi shqiptarinë dhe se besa është prifti i shqiptarisë; se hoxhollarët janë spiunët më të mëdhenj të Serbisë; se hoxha nuk hip në minare pa pare; se shkenca është përgjigje e çdo gjëje etj. etj. etj. 
Një përpjekje për tu bërë Hoxhë! 

Babai im ishte hoxhë fshati për shumë vjet, dhe me një mënyrë edhe përmes tij njihja të fshehtat e praktikës fetare të klerikëve myslimanë, të literaturës islame, si dhe shkallën e injorancës dhe të primitivizmit të turmës islame (xhematit) në xhami dhe në jetë. Babai im kërkonte prej meje që të regjistrohesha në medresën e Prishtinës. Ishte viti 1985. Isha në vitin e dytë të shkollës së mesme. Unë nuk kisha dëshirë për këtë, edhe pse u bënë shumë përpjekje, në fund doli se nuk u pranova në këtë medrese. Më kujtohet, kur komisioni për pranimin e nxënësve të rinj më pyeti për tri çështje:
1. Na e thuaj (a di) ndonjë dovë (lutje) narabisht? E unë nuk u përgjigja mirë.
2. A e ke Kuranin nshpi? Unë iu përgjigja, jo! 
3. A don me u ba hoxhë katuni more djal? Iu thashë, jo, pasi kjo pyetje më tingëllonte një ironi dhe cenueshmëri të padurueshme! 


*Pse nuk u bëra hoxhë katundi?* 

Së pari, kisha frikë, kur mendoja se nesër, unë si i ri, kur dikush do të vdiste, e zakonisht kisha trem nga të vdekurit, veçanërisht nga të vjetërit, dhe po llogaritja se unë do të jem i obliguar ti laja ata (me e la xhenazen), kurrsesi ta pranojë këtë ofertë hoxhollaku. Paramendo, një të ri 18 vjeçar si hoxhë, duke e larë një plak 90 vjeçar të vdekur, lakuriq. O Zot, si mund të përballet kështu kjo jetë fetare pata menduar, dhe çfarë Zoti është ai i cili kërkon prej meje diçka të tillë. Gjëja e dytë ishte, se nëse unë bëhesha hoxhë, më skisha mundësi të jem me shokët dhe shoqet e mia. Skisha mundësi të luaja më futboll, të lahesha në lum, të shikoj sportin në televizion, smund të merresha me krijime, smund ti kisha veshur ato rroba që i dëshiroja etj. Gjëja e tretë, mua më dukej sikur po i tradhëtoj idealet e rinisë sonë të atëhershme që sakrifikohej nëpër burgje për idealet e kombit, sepse si hoxhë më unë nuk do të kisha aq shumë kredibilitet i të qenët patriot, revolucionar etj. E çfarë do të kisha si hoxhë?! Fshatarët do më respektonin formalisht; do të kisha me vete një tufë pleqësh që nuk të dëgjojnë e as nuk të kuptojnë mirë; do të kisha rast ti marrë para pas çdonjërit që do të vdiste në vilajetin tim, dhe do ti prisja ofertat e ramazanit e kështu me radhë. Me një mënyrë po kuptoja se thirrja si hoxhë më izolonte nga jeta, nga rinia, nga ideali, nga horizonte të reja të dijenisë, nga privimi i lirisë çfarë unë e ëndërroja ta kem në thellësitë e shpirtit tim, dhe assesi të pajtohesha me këtë fat, pasi që nuk kisha se me çfarë të krenohesha edhe si i ri edhe si shqiptar. Shpeshherë mendoja të shkruaja një roman mbi këto ngjarje. Deri në këtë moshë, dhe deri sa kam mbaruar shkollën e mesme nuk kam ditur se shqiptarët janë edhe të krishterë edhe myslimanë. Madje nuk kam ditur as për popujt e tjerë. Mendoja se gjithë njerëzimi është myslimanë, përveç serbëve. I ndikuar nga botëkuptimi islam urrejtja ime në atë kohë ndaj serbëve ishte vetëm pse ata ishin "kryqali", por jo se ata ishin armiqtë dhe shtypësit tanë, këtë e mësova vetëm nga atdhetarët. 


*Rinia studentore: faza e vetëdijësimit dhe e analizimit.*

Në Prishtinë erdha për të studiuar letërsinë shqiptare në vitin 1989, me një motiv kryesor që të njoh më mirë shpirtin, letërsinë dhe historinë e kulturës sonë. Tani kisha një përkushtim shumë të madh duke lexuar libra të ndryshme edhe sipas zgjedhjes sime të lirë, duke dëgjuar profesorë të ndryshëm, duke marrë pjesë nëpër takime dhe supoziume të ndryshme, duke jetuar në një ambient të ri etj. Këto ndikonin në mua që më analitikisht t?i gjeja përgjigjiet për disa çështje të kahershme. Dhe ndodhnin disa ballafaqime të reja në mendjen time. Banoja në konvikt, dhe në dhomë kisha një cimer që ishte shqiptar katolik, nga Stublla e Vitisë. Mësova nga letërsia dhe historia jonë se dikur gjithë shqiptarët kanë qenë të krishterë, dhe se ka edhe tani, dhe se ka kishë të tillë edhe në Prishtinë, se letërsia jonë kombëtare, rreth 300 vjet, pandërprerë, prej fillimit, është shkruar kryesisht prej priftërinjve katolikë apo ortodoksë. Zelli që ta studioja më mirë një lëndë të vitit të parë, Letërsia e vjetër shqiptare, më çoi deri tek kisha katolike në Prishtinë, dhe deri tek kisha protestante, po ashtu në Prishtinë, për të kërkuar më shumë literaturë kishtare, religjioze dhe psikologjike. 



*Krahasimet dhe burimet civilizuese* 

Zbulimi i këtyre dy kishave në të menduarit tim zgjoi interesim lidhur me praktikimin e jetës së krishterë. Ndërkohë, u ndesha edhe me më shumë fakte të tjera, se: *xhamia e madhe në Prishtinë, para 280 vjetëve kishte qenë kishë*, *madje në oborr të saj kishte qenë varri i Pjetër Bogdanit*; *se ndërtesa e teatrit kombëtar kishte qenë kishë;* se një kishë tjetër ishte rrënuar në Prishtinë, dhe në vend të saj ishte ndërtuar një ndërtesë tjetër; se kishte ende familje të shumta që në fshehtësi praktikonin fenë krishtere, kurse formalisht për opinion ishin myslimanë etj. *Një gjë tjetër që vëreja ishte edhe krahasimi i ritualeve dhe jetës fetare ndërmjet kishës dhe xhamisë, ndërmjet priftit dhe hoxhës, ndërmjet Biblës dhe Kuranit, ndërmjet kulturës krishtere dhe islame, ndërmjet vendeve perëndimore dhe lindore.* P.sh. derisa në meshë kam parë edhe të rinj, vajza dhe fëmijë, në xhami kryesisht shihja pleq. Prifti fliste gjuhën shqipe, hoxha arabishten dhe herë-herë një shqipe shumë të varfër. Krahasimet janë tmerruese. Fillova që të lexoj librin ?Rrethimi i Shkodrës? të Marin Barletit. Ndër të tjera atje shohim përshkrimin e bukurisë ( e veshur me lloj fustanelle, në të bardha dhe në të zeza, me flokë të gjata për shpine) dhe të trimërisë së gruas shqiptare, (shkel mbi kufomën e burrit të saj dhe hedh zjarr nga kështjella kundër armiqëve). Duke i lexuar këto përshkrime nga ky libër, në shtëpinë time, në mua krijoheshin dy parafytyrime. I pari, nëna shkodrane, e para 500 vjetëve, (e bukur, trimëreshë, atdhetare) dhe nëna ime, sot (me bukurinë e saj të mbuluar me petkat e urryera nga shkodranja, ndërsa atributi kryesor i personalitetit të saj ishte ?të heshtësh?, ?të lindësh?, ?të shërbesh?).


*Krahasimet e vlerave shpirtërore: Krishterimi dhe Islamizmi*

Në atë kohë jo s?e kisha ndonjë formim teologjik mbi këto çështje, por unë duke u nisur nga kontaktet që kisha formuar me të krishterët, si dhe duke ditur çfarë është jeta islame, me kohë vëreja disa dallime të mëdha. *Të krishterët, sidomos ata ungjillorë, këmbëngulnin në të jetuarit e shenjtë, në falje, në pendim, në dashuri, në emancipim të vazhdueshëm frymor*,* prej myslimanëve nuk kërkohet asnjëherë*. Kur fillova qa ta lexojë Biblën, ndër të tjera hasa dhe në historinë tonë. *Bibla përmendte Ilirinë, Dalmacinë dhe Nikopojën, prandaj kjo më dukej më afër, përderisa Kurani, të cilin shumë më vështirë e kuptoja, më dukej shumë më i largët.* Biblën e vëreja si një histori enciklopedike e dijës së shumë popujve, kurse Kuranin më tepër si një rezyme biblike jo e qartë arabe.* Të bëhesh i krishterë kërkohej një kontakt apo një përjetim i Zotit, kurse si mysliman kjo pretendohej se trashëgohej qysh prej paralindjes.* Kjo mendësi e trashëgimisë së besimit ose të religjionit është gabimi më serioz i doktrinës religjioze, pasi që kurrë nuk do të ketë rilindje frymore të besimtarëve. Ne kuptojmë se gjenet, pasuria, të mirat materiale kulturore trashëgohen, por jo edhe idetë, apo religjionet. Tek krishterimi unë gjeta një liri dhe tolerancë më të madhe, se sa tek islamizmi. *Nuk ka ndonjë krahasim më të mirë të jetës dhe vepërs së Krishtit dhe Muhamedit për të kuptuar dallimet mes krishterimit dhe islamizmit.* 



*Gjoni dhe feja jonë e vjetër*

Mbaja mend nga babai im dhe nga dëshmitarë të tjerë duke dëshmuar se ne dikur si familje, të ardhur para 270 vjetëve nga fushat e Leskocit, paraardhësit tonë kanë qenë të krishterë ortodoksë, dhe se Gjon ishte emri i paraardhësit tonë të fundit të krishterë i cili kishte kaluar në besimin mysliman. Qysh nga fëmijëria kisha një respekt dhe tingëllim të mahnitshëm për këtë emër. Stërgjyshi ynë ishte Gjoni, dhe prej tij e deri tej unë na ndanin vetëm 11 breza. Në vitin 1991, për herë të parë kisha në dorë Dhiatën e Re, dhe njëri nga ungjijt quhej ?ungjilli i Gjonit?, dhe ky ishte një ungjill i cili në mënyrë themeltare më fliste Zoti. 



*Besimi në Jezus Krishtin*

Ishte marsi i vitit 1992, kur unë përfundimisht ia dorëzova zemrën time Jezusit si Zotit dhe Shpëtimtarit tim. Zoti më kishte dhënë një vegim, dhe aty më thirriste që unë të bëhesha prift i tij (i ndarë për të, i veçuar prej tij, i dedikuar për të). Ky ishte një përjetim personal, dhe unë iu dorëzova kësaj thirrjeje hyjnore të Perëndisë. Unë kisha një përjetim personal të bekimeve të Zotit mbi mua. Jezusin e pranova në jetën time, duke qenë sundimtari dhe zotëruesi im. Bëra lutjen e shpëtimit dhe të pendimit prej mëktateve, dhe kjo ishte lutja ime e parë bërë Zotit plotësisht në gjuhën shqipe. Kisha një çlirim dhe një prekje shpitërore. Për ta zhvendosur besimin tek Krishti, askush tjetër nuk më detyroi. Në këtë vendim unë isha vetë i zoti. Krishti nuk kërkoi prej meje se duhet ta ndërroja emrin dhe mbiemrin tim, as të kisha njdonjë petk të veçantë, as ndonjë imixh të veçantë, as për ta spiritualizuar këtë besim, por thjesht që jeta ime ta kënaqte Zotin dhe që zemra ime të shortohej për të, e as që të bëhesha katolik apo ortodoks, por që të isha ndjekës i tij personal, dishepull i tij. 



*Kundërshtitë e besimit tim Protestant* 

Besimin tim fillova që ta shfaq së pari në kishën protestante në Prishtinë, e pastaj edhe në familjen time, dhe tek rrethi im më gjërë. Gjithëkund korrja reagime të ashpra në emër të disa parollave të mëdha. Më parapara për cilindo njeri apo ideologji që flisja nuk kishte reagime të tilla, as për Budën, as për Konfuçin, as për Platonin, as për Muhamedin, Abrahamin, as për Marksin, as për Leninin etj., por për Krishtin, kishte një averzion të madh. Kështu kuptova që në fillim luftën frymore, dritën nga errësira. *Bibla thotë që terri dhe djalli e kundërshton Krishtin, i cili vjen nga qielli, nga drita, kurse bota është gati që të marrë gjithçka që vjen nga vetvetja e saj*. Kundërshtimet ishin, dhe vazhdojnë që të jenë edhe sot nga njerëz apo grupacione të ndryshme. Më kujtohet kur isha ftuar nga disa inspectorë serbë në bisedë informative lidhur me besimin dhe veprimtarinë time. Ata me ironizonin duke më thënë ?ti je lind mysliman, dhe ashtu duhesh të vdisësh. Pse të intereson Krishti, ai është i yni, ju jeni me turq, me arabë. Dëgjoje atin tënd, dhe se krejt shqiptarët jeni myslimanë?. Policia serbe, disa herë më kishte marrë në pyetje dhe kishte kontrolluar banesën time, duke dyshuar se unë jam spiun i CIA-s, së bashku me të gjithë ungjillorët e Prishtinës. Madje në gazetën ?Jedinstvo?, dhe ?Politika?, po botohej në feton kundër nesh dhe lëvizjes ungjillore në Kosovë, kurse një ?gazetar?, specialisht po për këtë temë shkroi një libër lidhur me ne, në dy vëllime, i quajtur ?Ubij bliznog tvoga? . Po ashtu më kujtohet, ishte viti 1995, kur disa politikanë shqiptarë, të cilët kishin dëgjuar për këtë, më ftuan në bisedë, dhe ata ishin të bindur se ne vërtetë ishim bashkëpunëtorë të CIA-s. Unë po u sqaroja se nuk është ashtu, ndërsa njëri prej tyre më thoshte ?dashtë Zoti që të jeni, pse jo, dhe s?keni nevojë që të na tregoni?. Shumë të tjerë, nga shqiptarët, më thonin se ne kemi lidhje me shkiet. Katolikët na quanin si ?laramana?, dhe se ne s?mund të ishim të krishterë pasi që nuk kishim lindur të tillë. Disa nga shokët e mi më quanin për të çmendur sepse po merresha me fe, me gjëra të kota. Intelektualët na quanin sektë, disa të tjerë se besimin e kam ndërruar për të holla. Ishte viti 1996, kur më thirri në hoxhë i rëndësishëm i Prishtinës në bisedë, dhe ai kërkonte prej meje botërisht që ta mohoj këtë besim, sepse sipas tij shumë veta myslimanë do ta marrin këtë besim. Jezusi ka paralajmëruar se për shkak të tij do të kemi persukutime dhe përjashtime. Unë jam i kënaqur dhe me paqe dhe me besim të sigurtë dhe aktiv duke përmbushur dy porosityë e mëdha të Zotit Krisht: Duajeni Perëndinë me gjithë qenien tënde dhe duaje të afërmin tënd si vetveten si dhe të përhapim mbretërinë e Perëndisë tek çdo njeri. Edhe për kundërshtimet ndaj besimit duhet falënderuar Perëndia. Çfarë besimi do të ishte ai në qoftë se nuk do të kishte sprova të ndryshme.


Zoti ju bekoftë!
femi_cakolli©yahoo.com (shënim)

Shkroi: Femi Cakolli, pastor
Redaktoi: Dorela Shani

----------


## toni77_toni

*A parathuhet ne Bibel ardhja e Muhamedit?*


*Nj&#235; analiz&#235; objektive*

*A &#235;sht&#235; Jezusi personi kryesor n&#235; lidhje me marr&#235;dh&#235;nien ton&#235; me Zotin apo &#235;sht&#235; Muhamedi “vula e profet&#235;ve”, si&#231; pretendon Kur’ani? N&#235;se kjo &#235;sht&#235; e v&#235;rtet&#235;, duhet t&#235; gjejm&#235; patjet&#235;r mjaft profeci p&#235;r ardhjen e Muhamedit n&#235; Bib&#235;l, madje duhet t&#235; gjejm&#235; m&#235; shum&#235; sesa p&#235;r Jezusin, meq&#235; Kur’ani pretendon q&#235; Muhamedi &#235;sht&#235; m&#235; i madh sesa Jezusi. Mysliman&#235;t p&#235;rpiqen t&#235; v&#235;rtetojn&#235; se ardhja e Muhamedit parathuhet n&#235; Bib&#235;l. Kur’ani vet&#235; thot&#235; se Bibla &#235;sht&#235; Fjala e Zotit1 dhe se ardhja e Muhamedit parathuhet n&#235; Dhiat&#235;n e Vjet&#235;r dhe n&#235; Dhiat&#235;n e Re.2*

*Studiues t&#235; shumt&#235; t&#235; islamit kan&#235; k&#235;rkuar me zell p&#235;r t&#235; gjetur profecit&#235; q&#235; mb&#235;shtesin besimin e tyre se ardhja e Muhamedit parathuhet v&#235;rtet. Megjithat&#235;, ata shpesh jan&#235; &#231;uditur kur kan&#235; zbuluar se subjekti i shum&#235; profecive del se &#235;sht&#235; Jezu Krishti dhe jo Muhamedi. Megjith&#235;se ka interpretime t&#235; ndryshme n&#235; lidhje me profecit&#235; e Bibl&#235;s q&#235; flasin p&#235;r Muhamedin, shumica d&#235;rrmuese e mysliman&#235;ve mbajn&#235; dy pasazhe nga Bibla, t&#235; cilat mendojn&#235; se i referohen Muhamedit. Le ta analizojm&#235; n&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235; objektive:*

*Referenca t&#235; Dhiat&#235;s s&#235; Vjet&#235;r*

_“Un&#235; do t&#235; nxjerr p&#235;r ta nj&#235; profet nga gjiri i v&#235;llez&#235;rve t&#235; tyre dhe do t&#235; v&#235; n&#235; goj&#235;n e tij fjal&#235;t e mia dhe ai do t’u thot&#235; atyre t&#235; gjitha ato q&#235; un&#235; do t’i them.” (Bibla, Ligji i P&#235;rt&#235;rir&#235; 18:18)_

*Mysliman&#235;t e mbajn&#235; k&#235;t&#235; varg si referim t&#235; qart&#235; p&#235;r ardhjen e Muhamedit, si&#231; parashikohet nga Moisiu. Arsyjet q&#235; japin jan&#235;: 1. Muhamedi p&#235;rseriti fjal&#235;t e Per&#235;ndis&#235;, prandaj ky varg i referohet Muhamedit. 2. Profeti q&#235; do t&#235; vinte duhej t&#235; ishte nga gjri i v&#235;llez&#235;rve t&#235; Izraelit, pra nga ismailit&#235;t, sepse Izraeli (Jakobi) dhe Ismaili ishin t&#235; dy pasardh&#235;s t&#235; Abrahamit. 3. Muhamedi supozohet t&#235; ket&#235; qen&#235; si Moisiu n&#235; aq shum&#235; drejtime, sa profecia mund t’i referohet vet&#235;m atij.*

*Megjithat&#235;, kur merret n&#235; shqyrtim ndonj&#235; pjes&#235; nga Shkrimi i Shenjt&#235;, ai nuk duhet izoluar nga konteksti. P&#235;r t&#235; kuptuar identitetin e v&#235;rtet&#235; t&#235; “v&#235;llez&#235;rve t&#235; tyre” duhet t&#235; shqyrtohet konteksti. N&#235; t&#235; njetjt&#235;n pasazh, disa vargje m&#235; p&#235;rpara, zbulohet se kujt i referohet p&#235;rcaktimi “v&#235;llez&#235;r”:*

_“T&#235;r&#235; prift&#235;rinjt&#235; levit&#235;, t&#235;r&#235; fisi i Levit, nuk do t&#235; ken&#235; pjes&#235; as trash&#235;gimi n&#235; Izrael; ... Nuk do t&#235; ken&#235; asnj&#235; trash&#235;gimi nga v&#235;llez&#235;rit e tyre.” (Bibla, Ligji i P&#235;rt&#235;rir&#235; 18:1-2)_

*Nga kjo pjes&#235; duket qart&#235; q&#235; fjala “v&#235;llez&#235;rit” u referohet fiseve t&#235; Izraelit, gjithnj&#235; si v&#235;llez&#235;rit nga sht&#235;pia e Jakobit ose 12 fiset e Izraelit. Ky p&#235;rdorim i fjal&#235;s v&#235;llez&#235;r &#235;sht&#235; e qart&#235; n&#235; shum&#235; vargje t&#235; tjera t&#235; Dhiat&#235;s s&#235; Vjet&#235;r.3*

*Gjithashtu, n&#235; vargun q&#235; lexuam n&#235; fillim, thuhet se do t&#235; vij&#235; nj&#235; profet si Moisiu. Duke lexuar Bibl&#235;n dhe Kur’anin &#235;sht&#235; e qart&#235; se Jezusi i ngjante shum&#235; m&#235; tep&#235;r Moisiut, sesa Muhamedi: Jezusi ishte izraelit si Moisiu, Muhamedi nuk ishte. Jezusi ishte thirrur nga Egjipti si Moisiu4, Muhamedi asnj&#235;her&#235; s’ka qen&#235; n&#235; Egjipt. Moisiu dhe Jezusi braktis&#235;n pasuri t&#235; m&#235;dha p&#235;r t’u bashkuar n&#235; varf&#235;rin&#235; e popullit t&#235; tyre5, gj&#235; q&#235; Muhamedi nuk b&#235;ri. Jezusi dhe Moisiu flisnin me Zotin ball&#235; p&#235;r ball&#235;, kurse Muhamedi mori fjal&#235;t nga nj&#235; engj&#235;ll. Vet&#235; Dhiata e Re, qindra vite p&#235;rpara Muhamedit, pohon qart&#235; q&#235; Moisiu fliste p&#235;r Jezusin6. Ka edhe mjaft fakte t&#235; tjera q&#235; na b&#235;jn&#235; t&#235; qart&#235; se nuk &#235;sht&#235; Muhamedi personi p&#235;r t&#235; cilin b&#235;het fjal&#235; n&#235; Librin e Ligjit t&#235; P&#235;rt&#235;rir&#235;, por ai ishte Jezu Krishti, ardhja e t&#235; cilit parathuhet n&#235; at&#235; varg.*

*Referenca t&#235; Dhiat&#235;s s&#235; Re*

*Vargjet e Dhiat&#235;s s&#235; Re q&#235; citohen nga studiuesit mysliman&#235; p&#235;r t&#235; mb&#235;shtetur pretendimin e tyre se ardhja e Muhamedit parathuhet n&#235; Bib&#235;l, jan&#235; vargjet q&#235; flasin p&#235;r “Ngush&#235;lluesin”, d.m.th. p&#235;r Frym&#235;n e Shenjt&#235;. Le t&#235; shikojm&#235; dy prej k&#235;tyre pasazheve:*

_Jezusi tha: “Dhe un&#235; do t’i lutem Atit dhe ai do t’ju jap&#235; nj&#235; Ngush&#235;llues tjet&#235;r, q&#235; do t&#235; q&#235;ndroj&#235; p&#235;rgjithmon&#235; me ju, Frym&#235;n e s&#235; V&#235;rtet&#235;s, q&#235; bota nuk mund ta marr&#235;, sepse nuk e sheh dhe nuk e njeh; por ju e nhihni, sepse q&#235;ndron me ju dhe do t&#235; jet&#235; n&#235; ju.” (Bibla, Gjoni 14:16-17)_

*Fjala n&#235; greqishten e asaj kohe, n&#235; greqishten koine, p&#235;r Ngush&#235;llues &#235;sht&#235; parakletos. Studiuesit mysliman&#235; pretendojn&#235; q&#235; k&#235;tu flitet p&#235;r Muhamedin, sepse emri i Muhamedit do t&#235; thot&#235; “i lavd&#235;ruari” dhe kjo fjal&#235; n&#235; greqisht &#235;sht&#235; periklutos.*

*Fakt &#235;sht&#235; q&#235; fjala n&#235; greqisht &#235;sht&#235; parakletos. Nuk ka fakte q&#235; mb&#235;shtesin argumentin se fjala origjinale ka qen&#235; periklutos. Kemi mij&#235;ra dor&#235;shkrime t&#235; Dhiat&#235;s s&#235; Re q&#235; datojn&#235; para lindjes s&#235; fes&#235; islame ku asnj&#235; prej t&#235; cilave nuk e p&#235;rmban fjal&#235;n periklutos. Gjithashtu, nj&#235; lexim, qoft&#235; edhe sip&#235;rfaq&#235;sor i teksteve ku gjendet fjala parakletos, do t&#235; tregonte se ajo &#235;sht&#235; e vetmja fjal&#235; q&#235; i p&#235;rshtatet kontekstit.*

*Prandaj ka shum&#235; studiues mysliman&#235; q&#235; pranojn&#235; se p&#235;rkthimi i sakt&#235; &#235;sht&#235; Ngush&#235;llues, por pretendojn&#235; se Muhamedi ishte Ngush&#235;lluesi. Mir&#235;po n&#235; drit&#235;n e referimeve t&#235; qarta q&#235; tregojn&#235; se Ngush&#235;lluesi &#235;sht&#235; Shpirti i Shenjt&#235; (Gjoni 14:17+26; 15:26; 16:13 etj.), &#235;sht&#235; e v&#235;shtir&#235; t&#235; nxirret ndonj&#235; p&#235;rfundim tjet&#235;r i mundsh&#235;m apo q&#235; mund t&#235; jet&#235; i v&#235;rtet&#235;. Le t&#235; shohim disa fakte:*

[I]“Ai do t’ju jap&#235; nj&#235; Ngush&#235;llues tjet&#235;r”: Jezusi u premtoi dishepujve t&#235; Tij se Per&#235;ndia do t’ua d&#235;rgonte Ngush&#235;lluesin. Do t’ia d&#235;rgonte Shpirtin e s&#235; V&#235;rtet&#235;s Pjetrit, Gjonit dhe dishepujve t&#235; tjer&#235; dhe jo banor&#235;ve t&#235; Mek&#235;s, Medin&#235;s apo arab&#235;ve.[/I]

*[I]“Q&#235; do t&#235; q&#235;ndroj&#235; p&#235;rgjithmon&#235; me ju”: Kur erdhi Muhamedi, nuk q&#235;ndroi me popullin e tij p&#235;rgjithmon&#235;, por vdiq n&#235; vitin 632 pas Krishtit dhe varri i tij &#235;sht&#235; n&#235; Medin&#235; ku trupi prehet p&#235;r m&#235;se 1300 vjet. Megjithat&#235;, Jezusi tha se Ngush&#235;lluesi, me t&#235; ardhur, nuk do t’i linte m&#235; dishepujt e Tij, por do t&#235; ishte me ta p&#235;rgjithmon&#235;.[/I]*

*[I]“Frym&#235;n e s&#235; V&#235;rtet&#235;s, q&#235; bota nuk mund ta marr&#235;”: Kur’ani thot&#235; se Muhamedi u d&#235;rgua p&#235;r t&#235; gjith&#235; njer&#235;zit, si lajm&#235;s universal (Sure 34:28). Po t&#235; qe k&#235;shtu, Jezusi nuk i referohej Muhamedit, sepse Ai tha se bota si e t&#235;r&#235; nuk mund ta marr&#235; Ngush&#235;lluesin, Shpirtin e s&#235; V&#235;rtet&#235;s.[/I]*

*[I]“Ju e njihni”: P&#235;rderisa Muhamedi lindi 500 vjet m&#235; von&#235;, sigurisht q&#235; nuk mund t&#235; ishte ai.[/I]*

*[I]“Ai do t&#235; jet&#235; n&#235; ju”: Fjala n&#235; greqisht k&#235;tu &#235;sht&#235; "en" dhe kjo do t&#235; thot&#235; “pik&#235;risht brenda”. Ashtu si&#231; ishte n&#235; Jezusin, ashtu Shpirti do t&#235; ishte edhe pik&#235;risht brenda dishepujve.[/I]*

*Vet&#235;m brenda dhjet&#235; dit&#235;sh pas ngritjes s&#235; Jezusit n&#235; qiell, dishepujt mor&#235;n shpejt Ngush&#235;lluesin, ashtu si&#231; u premtua nga Jezusi. Dhe Ngush&#235;lluesi, d.m.th. Shpirti i Shenjt&#235;, erdhi tek dishepujt n&#235; t&#235; nj&#235;jt&#235;n m&#235;nyr&#235; si&#231; erdhi tek Jezusi vet&#235;.7*

*Ka shum&#235; fakte t&#235; tjera q&#235; tregojn&#235; shum&#235; qart&#235; se ardhja e Muhamedit nuk parathuhej n&#235; Bib&#235;l.8*

*P&#235;rfundimi*

*&#199;far&#235;dolloj interpretimi q&#235; t&#235; ket&#235; p&#235;r parashikimin e ardhjes s&#235; Muhamedit n&#235; Bib&#235;l, ky &#235;sht&#235; bazuar n&#235; vargje q&#235; jan&#235; shk&#235;putur nga konteksti i tyre. Po ta shikojm&#235; me v&#235;mendje kontekstin, del q&#235; flitet p&#235;r Jezusin jo p&#235;r Muhamedin. Nga ana tjet&#235;r, mund t&#235; gjejm&#235; qindra profeci q&#235; e parashikojn&#235; ardhjen e Jezusit: q&#235; do lindte prej nj&#235; virgj&#235;reshe (Isaia 7:14); q&#235; do t&#235; lindte n&#235; Betlehem (Mikea 5:2); q&#235; do t&#235; lindte nga fisi i Jakobit (Numrat 24:17), Jud&#235;s (Zanafilla 49:10) dhe Davidit (Jeremia 23:5); q&#235; do t&#235; kryente mrekulli specifike (Isaia 32:3-4; 35:5-6); q&#235; do t&#235; kryq&#235;zohej (Zakaria 12:10; Isaia 53:12); q&#235; do t&#235; ringjallej (Psalmeve 16:10; 30:3; 118:18; Osea 6:2) dhe shume t&#235; tjera.*

*Po t&#235; analizojm&#235; vet&#235;m k&#235;to t&#235; dh&#235;na, mund t&#235; arrijm&#235; n&#235; nj&#235; p&#235;rfundim t&#235; vet&#235;m: Muhamedi nuk e plot&#235;son kushtin q&#235; t&#235; jet&#235; profet sipas Bibl&#235;s, kurse Jezusi provon q&#235; &#235;sht&#235; m&#235; shum&#235; se profet: Ai &#235;sht&#235; Shp&#235;timtari i d&#235;rguar nga Zoti, Ai quhet “Bir i Per&#235;ndis&#235;”.9*

*Sh&#235;nimet:*

(1) Kur’ani: Sura 3:84; 5:43-47 etj.

(2) Kur’ani: Sura 7:157 (Tevrati = Thora = pjesa e Dhiat&#235;s s&#235; Vjet&#235;r; Inxhili = Ungjilli = pjesa e Dhiat&#235;s s&#235; Re)

(3) Bibla: shih gjithashtu Gjyqtar&#235;t 20:13; 21:22; 2 Samuelit 2:26; 2 Mbret&#235;rve 23:9; 1 Kronikave 12:32; 2 Kronikave 28:15; Nehemia 5:1 etj.

(4) Bibla: P&#235;r Moisiun lexojm&#235;: “Me an&#235; t&#235; besimit e la Egjiptin...” (Hebrenjve 11:27). P&#235;r Jezusin lexojm&#235;: “E thirra birin tim nga Egjipti” (Mateu 2:15).

(5) Bibla: P&#235;r Moisiun lexojm&#235; tek Hebrenjve 11:25-26; p&#235;r Jezusin lexojm&#235; tek 2 Korintasve 8:9.

(6) Bibla: Gjoni 5:45-46; Veprat 3:22; 7:37; 7:52.

(7) Bibla: Krahaso Luka 3:22 dhe Veprat 2:3-4.

(8) Shih: Libri “Debati” nga Xhosh Mek-Dauell

(9) Bibla nuk e ka fjal&#235;n p&#235;r nj&#235; bir fizik, por “Biri i Per&#235;ndis&#235;” do t&#235; thot&#235; q&#235; Jezusi &#235;sht&#235; nga Zoti, me gjith&#235; personalitetin, karakterin dhe fuqin&#235; e Zotit. Me nj&#235; fjal&#235;, Jezusi &#235;sht&#235; hyjnor.

nga Faqja "Jam Dakord"

----------


## toni77_toni

*Krishterimi dhe Islami!* 

*Krishterimi dhe Islami janë të dyja fe botërore. Dhe që të dyja fetë kanë shumë gjëra të përbashkëta! Që të dyja fetë janë monoteiste, pra ato e vendosin besimin në Një Perëndi të vetëm si bazën dhe themelin e çdo doktrine apo mësimi tjetër. Që të dyja fetë i gjurmojën fillimet e tyre tek patriarku Abraham. Të cilin Perëndia e thirri që ta ndiqte dhe ti bindej Atij me qëllim që nëpërmjet Abrahamit, të bekonte të gjithë kombet e botës. Që të dyja fetë kanë një respekt shumë të lartë për themeluesit e tyre (Jezusin dhe Muhamedin), dhe që të dyja fetë kanë një respekt shumë të lartë për librat e tyre të shenjtë Biblën dhe Kuranin). Dhe që të dyja marrin nga influencat dhe praktikat e Judaizmit. Pra këto të dyja fe kanë shumë gjëra të përbashkëta, qoftë historikisht, qoftë në besim, si dhe në shumë aspekte të tjera të cilat nuk kemi kohë që ti prekim këtu.

Por atëhere pse dëgjojmë kaq shumë zëra kundërshtues midis të dy feve? Fundja fundit, se është e rëndësishme që ti futemi detajeve apo ndryshimeve midis tyre kur, siç pamë edhe pak më sipër, këto dy fe kanë kaq shumë gjëra të përbashkëta? Këto pyetje, dhe të tjera të njëjta si këto, janë shumë të rëndësishme dhe të vlefshme në vetvete, por ato shpesh herë neglizhojnë shumë çështje dhe aspekte të tjera midis këtyre dy feve, të cilat janë po aq me rëndësi. Aspekte tek të cilat Krishterimi dhe Islami ndryshojnë. Dhe me të cilat ato nuk mund bëjnë kompromise! E vërteta është që Krishterimi dhe Islami janë që të dyja fe eksklusiviste në vetvete! Dhe si rezultat ato ato nuk mund të jenë që të dyja plotësisht të drejta dhe plotësisht të vërteta në vetvete!

Krishterimi dhe Islami kanë shumë aspekte themelore kundërshtuese (aspekte doktrinore, historike, filozofike, shoqërore, etj) me të cilat asnjëra prej feve nuk mund të bëj kompromis. Pasi kompromentimi i tyre do të çonte në dobësimin, biles edhe shkatërrimin e besueshmërisë dhe vërtetësisë së tyre si besim dhe sistem fetar. Sidoqoftë, është qëllimi i këtij artikulli që të shqyrtojë disa prej aspekteve themelore në të cilat Krishterimi dhe Islami ndryshojnë; si dhe arsyet pse të Krishterët nuk mund ta pranojnë Islamin si fenë e vërtetë!

Një nga pyetjet që muslimanët i bëjnë shpesh të krishterëve është kjo: Pse të krishterët nuk e pranojnë Islamin si fenë e vërtetë? 

Kjo pyetje zakonisht ka shumë forma, si dhe përgjigje, por ne do të mundohemi që të theksojmë ato më themeloret dhe më me vlerë për diskutimin tonë.

Para se të fillojmë, është e rëndësishme që të theksojmë që megjithëse të krishterët nuk janë të detyruar që ta pranojnë Islamin në përgjithësi, kjo nuk i liron ata aspak nga detyrat e tyre si besimtarë që ti duan, ti respektojnë dhe të tregojnë mirëkuptim dhe dashuri të sinqertë ndaj miqve të tyre muslimanë, si edhe ndaj bindjeve të tyre sado të ndryshme. Tani përsa i përket arsyeve pse të krishterët nuk mund ta pranojnë Islamin si fenë e vërtetë, ato mund të ndahen në dy grupe:* 

Vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Krishterimi dhe Islami!* 

Vazhdim
*Arsyet që kanë të bëjnë me Islamin dhe mësimet e Kuranit në veçanti!*

*Së fillim është e rëndësishme që të themi që Kurani është një libër i vlefshëm në vetvete. Ai përmban shumë mësime dhe njohuri të mira e të vlefshme për njrëzimin në përgjithësi. Por për ne si të krishterë është e rëndësishme që ti konsiderojmë me kujdes mësimet dhe thëniet e Kuranit. Aty gjenden shumë pohime të cilat bien në kundërshtim me Biblën dhe mësimet e saj themelore. Nga ana tjetër ne gjejmë një shprehje direkte të respektit që Kurani ka dhe që muslimanët duhet të kenë ndaj Biblës.*


*Një nga aspektet e para që të bie në sy kur lexon apo mëson në lidhje me Kuranin dhe mësimet e tij për Biblën (apo Librat e Para), është pohimi i cili thotë që Kurani ka ardhur që të vërtetojë (konfirmojë) dhe të garantojë Librat e Para! E pra, kjo ideja e konfirmimit apo vërtetimit të Librave që kanë ardhur përpara Kuranit është diçka që shpesh herë harrohet ose vihet më-një-anë, duke i vënë theks mësimeve apo thënieve të tjera të tij. Fatkeqësisht, shumë muslimanë besojnë që Kurani erdhi për ta zëvendësuar ose korrigjuar Biblën, "pasi ajo është e korruptuar". Por e vërteta është që ky argument nuk mësohet drejt-për-së-drejti në Kuran, por përkundrasi është një polemikë e shekujve të më vonshëm. Dhe nëse do lexonim komentuesit e hershëm të Kuranit, do të ishim në gjendje që të shihnim që e vërteta është ndryshe.* 


*Sidoqoftë, nëse do të lexonim me kujdes do të shihnim që Kurani përmban shumë vargje të cilat flasin në lidhje me Kuranin si vërtetues apo konfirmues i Librave të Para të cilat u ishin dhënë hebrenjve dhe të krishterëve përpara ardhjes së Kuranit. P.sh.: Surja El-Bekare 2:41 thotë;*

_ Dhe besonie atë, që e shpalla (Kuranin), që vërteton atë që e keni ju...

 Gjithashtu thuhet, E kur u erdhi atyre prej Allahut libri (Kurani) që është vërtetues i atij, që e kishin pranë... El-Bekare 2:89. 

Dhe kur atyre u thuhet: Besoni atë që e shpalli Allahu, ata thonë: Ne besojnë atë pas tij, edhe pse është vërtetues i atij, që e kanë ata... El-Bekare 2:91. 

Dhe kur u erdhi atyre ndonjë i dërguar prej Allahut, vërtetues i asaj që e kishin ata... El-Bekare 2:101. 

E para tij ishte libri i Musait, e edhe ky është libër që vërteton (librin e Musait), është në gjuhën arabe... El-Ahkaf 46:12. 

Edhe ky Kuran)është libër që e zbritëm; është i bekuar, vërtetues i të mëparshmes... El-EnAmë 6:92. 

Ne edhe ty (Muhammed) ta zbritëm librin (Kuranin) e vërtetë që është vërtetues i librave të mëparshme dhe garantues i tyre._


*Siç e thamë edhe pak më sipër, shumë muslimanë pretendojnë që Kurani erdhi që të zëvendësonte Librat e Shenjtë të Judenjve dhe të të Krishterëve (Dhjatën e Vjetër dhe atë të Re). Kjo sepse sipas tyre ato u korruptuan, ndryshuan, shtrembëruan, dolën jashtë kohe, humbën, etj. Por, Kurani vetë nuk e pohon diçka të atillë. Përkundrasi i vetmi korruptim apo shtrembërim që iu është bërë Shkrimeve sipas Kuranit, është ai i fjalëve sipas Biblës ose thjeshtë me gojë, por jo në të shkruar. Përkundrasi, në vend të polemikave të sotshme, Kurani vetë pohon që u dërgua për të vërtetuar apo konfirmuar zbulesat e mëparshme. Prandaj, duhet pranuar që nëse diçka është për tu vërtetuar, atëhere ajo diçka është tepër e rëndësishme, sidomos nëse Perëndia është Ai që i vërteton ato! Pra Kurani nuk erdhi që ti korrektonte, zëvendësonte, anullonte, modifikonte, etj., por që ti vërtetonte ose konfirmonte Shkrimet e mëparshme. Ky fakt në vetvete duhet që të jetë një arsye për vetë muslimanët që të ndalojnë argumentat e tyre për ndryshimin e Shkrimeve. Dhe nga ana tjetër, ky fakt duhet që të jetë i mjaftueshëm për të krishterët që të mos ti pranojnë mësimet e Kuranit, përshkak se siç do të shohim edhe më poshtë, ato bien në kundërshtim me mësimet e vërteta biblike!*


*Edhe pse thojnë se "Bibla është e korruptuar", ata në shumë raste, kan marrur  rreshtat biblike si argumente duke arsyetuar si parathënje biblike për Muhamedin dhe besimin islam, në veqanti për tu cekur eshte edhe reshti biblik, Ligji i Përtrirë; ku thuhet:* 

_Unë do të nxjerr për ta një profet nga gjiri i vëllezërve të tyre dhe do të vë në gojën e tij fjalët e mia dhe ai do tu thotë atyre të gjitha ato që unë do ti them. (Bibla, Ligji i Përtërirë 18:18)._ 

*Pra siq e thash Myslimanët e mbajnë këtë varg si referim të qartë për ardhjen e Muhamedit, siç parashikohet nga Moisiu. Arsyjet që japin janë të shumta por thelbi i asajë duket si të ishte ajo se  Profeti që do të vinte duhej të ishte nga gjri i vëllezërve të Izraelit,  si pasardhës të Abrahamit.* 

*Në këtë rast dy gjëra jan shumë të çuditshme por edhe  kundërthënëse njëra me tjetren; 
e para: Nëse njëher është thënë se Bibla është e korruptuar, pse atëher duhet të mirren ndonjë citat si argument? 

e dyta; Bibla tregon ndryshe nga ajo siq pretendohet, sepse sipas Bibles; (Beslidhjes së Vejter dhe Beslidhjes së Re) Isaku ishte djali i premtuar, ndersa  Ismaili nuk ishte djali i premtuar dhe këtë e deshmojmë me rreshta te Bibles:* 



_"Po më thoni, ju që doni të jeni nën ligj, a nuk e dëgjoni ligjin?_

_Sepse është shkruar se_ *Abrahami pati dy bij*: një nga shërbëtorja dhe tjetri nga e lira.

Dhe ai që lindi nga shërbëtorja lindi sipas mishit, por ai që lindi nga e lira lindi për hir të premtimit.

_Këto gjëra kanë një kuptim alegorik,_ *sepse këto dy gra janë dy besëlidhje:* një nga mali Sinai, që ngjiz për skllavëri, dhe është Agari.

_Dhe Agari është mali Sinai në Arabi dhe i përgjigjet Jeruzalemit të kohës së sotme; dhe ajo është skllave me bijtë e saj._

*Ndërsa Jeruzalemi nga lart është i lirë dhe është nëna e ne të gjithëve.*


*Sepse është shkruar:* (këta rreshta janë nga BV)
*``Gëzohu ti, o shterpë, që nuk lind! Shpërthe dhe klith, ti që nuk i provon dhembjet e lindjes, sepse bijtë e së braktisurës do të jenë më të shumtë se të asaj që e kishte burrin``* 


Kurse ne, o vëllezër, jemi bij të premtimit, sikundër ishte Isaku. _Po, sikurse atëherë ai që lindi sipas mishit përndiqte atë që kishte lindur sipas Frymës, kështu është edhe tani._ 

*Po çfarë thotë shkrimi?* (Këta rreshta janë nga BV)

*``Dëboje skllaven dhe djalin e saj,* sepse i biri i skllaves nuk mund të jetë trashëgimtar bashkë me djalin e së lirës``.

*Kështu, pra, vëllezër,* ne nuk jemi bij të skllaves, por të së lirës.

*Krishti na liroi,* _qëndroni, pra, të patundur në lirin dhe mos lejoni të hyni përsëri nën zgjedhën e skllavërisë_.(galatasve)



*Aspekti apo arsyet e tjera që duam të konsiderojmë këtu janë edhe disa të ashtu-quajturat profeci për Muhamedin. Sipas mësimeve të Islamit në Kuran, siq u tha edhe njeher, Bibla duhet që të përmbajë profeci në lidhje me Muhamedin. Këto pretendime mbështeten edhe në dy vargje Kuranore që thonë:* 

_Dhe, kur Isa (Jezusi), bir i Merjemes (Marisë) tha: O beni israilë, unë jam i dërguar i Allahut te ju, jam vërtetues i Tevratit (Dhjatës së Vjetër) që ishte para meje dhe jam përgëzues për një të dërguar që do të vijë pas meje, emri i të cilit është Ahmed! Es-Saff 61:6._

_Si dhe Ata që pranojnë të dërguarin (Muhammedin), Pejgamberin arab, (që nuk shkruan as nuk lexon), të cilin e gjejnë të cilësuar (të përshkruar me virtytet e tij), te ata Tevrat dhe në Inxhill (Dhjata e Re), e që i urdhëron ata për çdo të mirë dhe i ndalon nga çdo e keqe,... El-ARafë 7:157._

*Megjithëse nuk është e mundur që ti shqyrtojmë më në thellësi këto pretendime në këtë artikull, e vërteta është që këto argumenta, me një studim të kujdesshëm dhe kontekstual të pasazheve të supozuara biblike, do të na tregonin pa dyshim që Bibla nuk përmban asnjë profeci të qartë apo direkte për Muhamedin. Kjo mungesë faktesh i bën shumë muslimanë që të përpiqen e ta shpjegojnë mungesën e profecive duke ia venë fajin Biblës dhe të Krishterëve, dhe si rezultat duke i akuzuar ata për ndryshime dhe gjëra të tjera të atilla. Kjo është edhe një nga arsyet pse ata e akuzojnë Biblën për korruptime. Kjo arsye e dytë në vetvete është më tepër një faktor kundërshtimi dhe polemike për muslimanët, por nga ana tjetër, për të krishterët e kujdesshëm dhe studimtarë, ky pretendim i pavërtetuar, përbën një arsye tjetër për mos pranimin e Kuranit dhe Islamit në 
përgjithësi!*



vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Krishterimi dhe Islami!* 

vazhdim-->
*Arsyet që kanë të bëjnë me mësimet Biblike dhe eksklusivitentin e Krishterimit*

*Së pari duhet të sqarojmë që Bibla nuk i përmend muslimanët apo Islamin për faktin e thjeshtë që Islami i pati fillimet e veta rreth 600 vjet pas kohës së Jezusit dhe dishepujve të Tij. Por siç e thamë edhe pak më sipër Kurani edhe pse(sipas muslimanëve ajo eshte e korruptuar), pretendon që Bibla përmban profeci në lidhje me Muhamedin. Kjo mbetet akoma për tu provuar në mënyrë përfundimtare dhe të pakundërshtueshme, gjë që nuk është bërë dot. Për më tepër biblikisht nuk ka asnjë arsye pse, dhe si rezultat të gjitha të ashtu-quajturat profeci janë provuar ndryshe (pra të pavërteta)! Sidoqoftë, tani përsa i përket arsyeve biblike përsa i përket mos pranimit të Islamit, megjithëse ato janë të shumta dhe nga më të ndryshmet, ato më të rëndësishmet janë tre:* 

*Këto arsye kanë të bëjnë;* 
*a) me natyrën dhe karakterin e Perëndisë; 
b) me personin e Jezus Krishtit, dhe;
c) me mesazhin e karakterin ekskluziv të Krishterimit.*

*Kurani është tepër i qartë në mësimet e veta në lidhje me njësinë e Allahut, dhe pa kundërshtim Bibla bën të njëjtin pohim nëpërmjet mësimeve të saj nëpërmjet shumë pasazheve biblike. P.sh;* 

_tek Ligji i Përtërirë 6:5 gjejmë fjalët:  Dëgjo, o Izrael, Zoti, Perëndia ynë, është një i vetëm. 

Gjithashtu, vetë Jezusi tha; Dëgjo, o Izrael: Zoti, Perëndia ynë, është i vetmi Zot._ 

*Këto dhe shumë pasazhe të tjera të ndryshme e tregojnë me qartësi faktin që Bibla na mëson që Perëndia është Një. Njëkohësisht është po vetë Bibla e cila na mëson në lidhje me faktin që ky Perëndia i vetëm ekziston në tre-persona të veçantë. Atin, Birin, dhe Shpirt i Shenjtë! Disa persona e kritikojnë këtë doktrinë pasi meqënëse u duket tepër i vështirë për tu kuptuar, ose sipas tyre ai është i pallogjikshëm. Por koncepti dhe doktrina e Trinisë, megjithëse është emëruar kështu nga teologët, në të vërtetë nuk është një shpikje e tyre. Pasi ky koncept na është zbuluar, pra na është dhënë nga vetë Perëndia nëpërmjet Fjalës së Tij. Dhe si rezultat kur të krishterët flasin për Hyjin, ata e kuptojnë dhe e shohin atë si Një Trini. Dhe është ky mësim dhe koncept shumë i rëndësishëm biblik, të cilin Kurani dhe mësimet e Islamit në përgjithësi nuk janë të gatshëm që ta pranojnë. Por kjo nuk është një alternativë që mund ta zgjedhin edhe të Krishterët, për faktin e thjeshtë që ajo bie në kundërshtim me Fjalën e Perëndisë. Pasi çështja nuk ka të bëj thjesht me perceptimin tonë të Perëndisë. Por mbi të gjitha, me mënyrën se si Ai na e ka zbuluar vetveten nëpërmjet Fjalës së Tij Biblës, dhe detyra jonë është që ti besojmë asaj.*


*Arsyeja apo aspekti i dytë themelor për të cilin të krishterët nuk mund ta pranojnë Islamin, Kuranin dhe Muhamedin, ka të bëj me mësimet kundërshtuese të Kuranit në lidhje me personin e Jezu Krishtit.* 


*Bibla na mëson që Jezusi ka dy natyra: atë hyjnore dhe atë njerzore! Që të dy këto natyra i përkasin një personi dhe ato nuk përbëjnë nga një gjysëm të Jezusit, por përkundrasi ato e bëjnë atë 100% Perëndi dhe 100% njeri. Tani megjithëse ky koncept (ashtu si edhe koncepti i Trinisë) është i vështirë për tu kuptuar plotësisht, ai gjithësesi është një shprehje korrekte e mësimeve biblike. Prandaj si rezultat është tepër e rëndësishme për të krishterët që të mos të lejojnë kompromise në natyrën dhe karakterin e vërtetë të Jezusit. Por Islami e kundërshtojnë, ose më mirë, e mohon këtë koncept biblik, dhe ai e koncepton Jezusin thjesht si një profet dhe njeri i veçantë i dërguar nga Perëndia. Biles, pranimi i Hyjnisë së Jezusit është blasfemi për muslimanët.* 

*Gjithashtu, Bibla na mëson që Jezusi u kryqëzua dhe vdiq mbi një kryq, por Kurani e kundërshton këtë fakt, dhe si rezultat ai e kundërshton edhe faktin që Jezusi u ngrit nga të vdekurit (pra ringjalljen e cila është një nga themelet më të rëndësishme të Krishterimit). Si rezultat mund të themi që megjithëse Islami ka shumë respekt për Jezusin, fakti që ai nuk e njoh apo që nuk e pranon natyrën e Tij hyjnore, si dhe kryqëzimin e Tij, e bën atë që të bjeri në kundërshtim direkt me mësimet biblike. Dhe si rezultat e bëjnë të pamundur për ne si të krishterë që ta pranojnë Islamin dhe mësimet e tij në lidhje me personin e Jezusit.


Një arsye tjetër, e cila është një shprehje e eksklusivitetit të Krishterimit, ka të bëjë me mësimet biblike për shpëtimin. Bibla na mëson që njerëzimi është i ndarë nga Hyji përshkak të natyrës tonë mëkatare e cila na shtyn që të bëjmë gjëra të cilat janë të pa pranueshme përpara Perëndisë. Kjo natyrë e jona, e bën të pamundur për ne që ti bindemi urdhëresave të Hyjit sado që ne të përpiqemi, dhe si rezultat askush nuk mund të thotë që ai apo ajo është pa mëkat. Dhe janë pikërisht mëkatet tona të cilat na ndajnë nga Krijuesi i jonë  dhe për të cilat secili prej nesh do të gjykohet një ditë.* 


*Por Bibla na mëson që Ati i ynë ka siguruar një rrugë për shpëtimin tonë. Dhe Bibla na mëson që meqenëse ne nuk mund ti afroheshim dot Atit tonë qiellor përshkak të mëkateve tona, Perëndia vetë u afrua me ne duke ardhur në mesin tonë nëpërmjet Jezus Krishtit. Ky është mesazhi që Krishterimi shpall: Jezus Krishti është Hyji me ne, dhe kushdo që beson në të për faljen e mëkateve nuk do të humbasi por do të ketë jetë të përjetshme me Atin tonë qiellor. Çdo fe tjetër është një përpjekje për tiu afruar Perëndisë dhe për ta kënaqur atë nëpërmjet përpjekjeve tona për tju bindur urdhëresave të Tij, por Krishterimi shpall lajmin e mirë të shpëtimit të Perëndisë. Pasi kur ne nuk ishim në gjendje që ti afroheshim Perëndisë, Ai vetë përshkak të dashurisë së Tij, erdhi tek ne për të na shpëtuar dhe siguroi një rrugë shpëtimi nëpërmjet Jezusit.*


*Krishterimi është ekskluziv kur ai shpall se nuk ka shpëtim në asnjë tjetër, sepse nuk ka asnjë emër tjetër nën qiell që iu është dhënë njerëzve me anë të të cilit duhet të shpëtohemi (Veprat e Apostujve 4:12). Krishterimi është ekskluziv në faktin që ai shpall që nuk ka asnjë rrugë shpëtimi tjetër për njerëzimin përveç nëpërmjet Jezus Krishtit. Dhe kjo bindje biblike është e pa kompromentueshme dhe ajo është një nga arsyet e tjera themelore për të cilat të Krishterët nuk mund ta pranojnë Islamin si fenë e vërtetë!*

*Para se të përfundojmë*

*Si përfundi është e rëndësishme që të sqarojmë, që megjithëse të krishterët nuk mund ta pranojnë Islamin si fenë e vërtetë, nga ana tjetër ata janë të detyruar që ti duan dhe ti respektojnë besimtarët muslimanët. Pra, dashuria dhe respekti duhet që të jenë vazhdimisht aspektet themelore të mardhënies tonë me çdo besimtar musliman. Dhe duhet që të jetë po kjo dashuri ajo e cila duhet të na motivojë që tju tregojmë në lidhje me të vërtetën dhe shpëtimin e Perëndisë. Sepse Perëndia nuk do që askush prej tyre të humbasi, por që të ketë jetën e përjetshme! Dhe nëse ne nuk u dëshmojmë, atëhere kush do tju dëshmojë? Dhe nëse nuk u dëshmojmë tani, atëhere kur?*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Kur Perendia ska grua, atehere si na paska bir?* 
Elvis Plaku

*Megjithëse kjo pyetje duket ca si qesharake, por në të vërtetë ajo është një shprehje specifike e një kritike islamike. Por siç do të shohim pak më poshtë; kjo kritikë mbështetet mbi një interpretim të gabuar të doktrinave të krishtera dhe të mësimeve biblike. Prandaj është qëllimi ynë që të sqarojmë që argumentet e kësaj kritike nuk janë aspak në përputhje me mësimet e vërteta biblike, por në të vërtetë një shtrembërim i pajustifikueshëm i tyre.* 

*Megjithëse, Krishterimi dhe Islami kanë mjaft gjëra të përbashkëta, ndryshimet midis tyre janë të konsiderueshme dhe nga më të ndryshmet. Sidomos ato që kanë të bëjnë me personin e Jezu Krishtit, janë nga më të rëndësishmet dhe më dallueset.* 

*Zakonisht, muslimanët i kritikojnë të krishterët në lidhje me besimin e tyre në Jezusin si Biri i Perëndisë. Dhe në rastin tonë, kritika e muslimanëve është e atillë që i bën të krishterët të duken sikur ata besojnë që Jezusi është biri biologjik (apo fizik) i Perëndisë. Pra, kjo është njësoj sikur të themi që Jezusi erdhi në botë si rezultat i mardhënieve fizike (apo seksuale) të Perëndisë me Marinë. Por kjo ide është një blasfemi jo vetëm për muslimanët por njëkohësisht edhe për të krishterët. Prandaj, edhe duhet që ti shqyrtojmë bazat (apo vërtetësinë), si dhe besueshmërinë e kësaj kritike. Pra, është ajo një kritikë e vlefshmë? Cilat janë argumentat bazë dhe a janë ato të vlefshëm?* 


*Në fillim lind pyetja:* 

*Nga vjen kjo ide dhe ku mbështetet kjo kritikë e gabuar? Përgjigja e thjeshtë është: Kurani!!! Siç thamë edhe pak më parë, zakonisht muslimanët i kundërshtojnë të krishterët në lidhje me birësinë e Krishtit. Dhe në rastin tonë, ky kundërshtim është i mbështetur mbi idenë e gabuar që të krishterët besojnë që ai është biri biologjik i Perëndisë. Atëhere, le të shqyrtojmë disa prej vargjeve bazë në lidhje me këtë akuzë.* 


*Tek Suretu El EnAmë thuhet:* 
_Ai (All-llahu) është që krijoi (pa kurrfarë shembulli) qiejt dhe tokën (e duke qenë i tillë), e si do të ketë Ai fëmijë kur nuk pati bashkëshorte? çdo send e krijoi Ai, dhe është më i dijshmi për të gjitha sendet e krijuara. (6:101)_ 
_
Dhe se lartësia e madhëruar e Zotit tonë, nuk është që ka as grua, as fëmijë. (72:3)_ 

*Në Kuran gjejmë një kundërshtim të dukshëm të idesë që supozon që Perëndia ka fëmijë. Mënyra kryesore se si kjo ide kundërshtohet është nëpërmjet argumentave të atilla:* 

*1) 'Kur Perëndia nuk ka bashkëshorte (grua), atëhere nuk ka si të ketë fëmijë (apo bir)! 

2) Nëse Allahu do të deshte një fëmijë, ai mund ta krijonte atë pa problem, ashtu siç krijoi çdo gjë tjetër. Dhe 

3) Nëse Allahu ka bir, atëhere ai është i krijuar dhe ne nuk mund të adhurojmë krijesën.* 



*Përgjigja: 1)* 

*Argumenti i parë është një argument Kuranor dhe Bibla asnjëherë nuk e përmend idenë e Perëndisë me bashkëshorte apo grua. Kjo akuzë i akuzon të krishterët me të njejtat akuza si ato të paganëve.* 


*Përgjigjeja; 2)* 

*Faktikisht, Kurani nuk e kundërshton plotësisht dhe nuk e mohon plotësisht idenë që nëse Perëndia do deshte një fëmijë Ai nuk mund ta sillte atë në mënyrë të mrekullueshme në këtë botë. Sidoqoftë, ky argument mund të trajtohet në një artikull tjetër më vete po të jetë e nevojshme në të ardhmen.* 


*Pergjigjeja; 3)* 

*Ky argument është shumë i vlefshëm përsa i përket krijesës, por të krishterët biblikisht nuk besojnë aspak që Jezusit është krijesë pasi ai ekzistonte përpara çdo krijese tjetër. Ne besojmë që Jezusi është mishërimi i Perëndisë në formën e njeriut. Por edhe kjo është një temë që duhet shtjelluar në artikuj të tjerë dhe nëse kërkoni tek faqet tona do të gjeni materiale që e shpjegojnë këtë doktrinë biblike.* 

*Siç e thamë edhe pak më sipër qëllimi i këtij artikulli është që të tregojë se si argumentat kuranore dhe kritika islamike janë të bazuara mbi keqinterpretime dhe shtrembërime të mësimeve të vërteta biblike. Por le të vazhdojmë me shqyrtimin e burimit të kësaj kritike:* 

_(Pas të gjitha argumenteve) Ata (jobesimtarët) thanë: All-llahu ka fëmijë. Larg asaj është All-llahu, Ai ska nevojë, e Tij është çka në tokë, ju nuk keni argumente për këtë (që ta thoni), a thoni për All-llahun çka nuk dini? (10:68)_ 

_"All-llahu ka lindë!" S'ka dyshim se ata janë gënjeshtarë (kur thonë se engjëjt janë bijat e Zotit). (37:152)_

*Është mëse i ditur dhe i pranuar gjerësisht fakti që shumë prej banorëve të Arabisë ishin paganë dhe që ata besonin në shumë perëndi të ndryshme. Një prej gjërave që ata besonin në lidhje me perënditë e tyre ishte ideja që këto perëndi kishin mardhënie me njëri-tjetrin (pra meshkujt me femrat), dhe që si rezultat ata kishin fëmijë. Në këto vargje Kurani mundohet që të korrigjojë dhe kritikojë sugjerimin e gabuar të paganëve (jobesimtarëve) që Allahu kishte fëmijë ashtu si perënditë e tyre. Por problemi me këtë kritikë të Kuranit, nuk është ideja që Allahu nuk ka fëmijë, por fakti që ky kundërshtim (apo kritikë) bëhet në të njejtën mënyrë kundra të krishterëve (dhe judenjve). Për ta kuptuar më mirë atë që po themi le të lexojmë një varg tjetër:* 

_Ata (ithtarët e librit) thanë: Allahu ka fëmijë!? I pastër është Ai nga kjo e metë! E Tij është gjithçka në qiej e në tokë, gjithçka i është nënshtruar Atij. Ai është shpikës i qiejve e i tokës (pa kurrfarë modeli të mëparshëm) e kur dëshiron diçka, ai vetëm i thotë: Bëhu! në atë moment bëhet. (2:116-117)_ 

*Në këtë varg, Kurani është duke i kritikuar si të krishterët ashtu edhe judenjtë (jehudët), pasi sipas tij ata thonin që Perëndia ka bir (fëmijë). Por problemi me këtë kritikë të Kuranit ndaj të krishterëve, nuk ka të bëj thjeshtë me faktin që ata besojnë në Birin e Perëndisë, por që ata nuk besojnë në të njejtën mënyrë që Kurani i bën ata të duken sikur besojnë. Kjo është sepse Kurani nuk mund të thotë që Jezusi është biri i Allahut, pasi;*

*1) Kjo do të ishte njësoj sikur ta krahasonim Allahun me perënditë e tjera pagane dhe;

2) sepse sipas Kuranit Jezusi është i krijuar dhe ne nuk mund ta adhurojmë krijesën, pasi kjo është blasfemi dhe mëkati më i madh.* 

*Por siç e thamë pak më sipër, të krishterët nuk besojnë që Jezusi është i krijuar por që Ai erdhi në formën e një krijese. Dhe Bibla na mëson në shumë pasazhe në lidhje me paraekzistencën e Tij.* 

*Sidoqoftë, lë të vazhdojmë më poshtë, çështja është që Kurani në mënyrë të gabuar i kritikon të krishterët (dhe judenjtë) njësoj si paganët. Në një varg tjetër Kurani i akuzon edhe judenjtë me idenë që ata besojnë që Zoti ka fëmijë. Por kjo është një kritikë tjetër e pajustifikuar:* 

_E jehuditë thanë: Uzejri (Ezra) është djali i All-llahut, e të krishterët thanë: Mesihu është djalë i All-llahut. Ato ishim thënie të tyre me gojët e tyre (fraza të thata), që imitojnë thëniet e jobesimtarëve të mëhershëm. All-llahu i vraftë, si largohen (nga e vërteta)! (9:30)_ 

*Në këtë varg Kuranor, judenjtë po debatonin me të krishterët, dhe sipas Kuranit judenjtë thoshin që edhe ata besonin në Ezrën si djali i Allahut në të njejtën mënyrë si të krishterët në lidhje me Jezusin. Por problemi me këto thënie, është fakti që në të vërtetë nuk ka asnjë lloj prove historike apo teologjike nga ana e judenjve. Pra, Kurani supozon që judenjtë besonin në Ezrën si djali i Perëndisë, por kjo nuk mbështetet aspak nga burimet teologjike dhe historiket të tyre (të judenjve). Disa studiues muslimanë i janë përgjigjur këtij argumenti me idenë që Kurani këtu po flet për një grup të veçantë judenjsh, por problemi më këtë interpretim selektiv është vetë Kurani. Pasi, në mënyrë shumë të qartë ai është duke folur për të gjithë judenjtë. Konteksti i pasazhit e vërteton këtë gjithashtu pasi përndryshe do të thuhej që ky ishte vetëm një grup prej tyre (p.sh. disa judenj)! 

Siç e parashtruam edhe pak më sipër Kurani i kundërshton të krishterët kur ata flasin për Birin e Perëndisë, pasi në kohën e Muhamedit kjo ide paralizohej me idetë e besimeve pagane. Por kjo kritikë i kishte rrënjët më thellë. Ajo bazohej në një keqinterpretim dhe një mungesë njohurish mbi besimet dhe doktrinat e vërteta të krishtera nga ana e Muhamedit. 

Një arsye tjetër për këtë interpretim të gabuar të muslimanëve sot, ka të bëj me faktin që meqenëse ata e interpretojnë Kuranin në mënyrë literale (fjalët për fjalë), atëhere kur të krishterët flasin për Birin e Perëndisë, kjo gjithashtu merret me kuptimin literal të saj. Sidoqoftë, le të lexojmë disa vargje të tjera:* 

_All-llahu nuk ka marrë për veten kurrfarë fëmijë (as engjëjt, e as nga njerëzit), nuk ka me Të ndonjë zot tjetër, pse (sikur të kishte zot tjetër), atëherë secili zot do të veçohej me atë që ka krijuar, dhe do të dominonte njëri mbi tjetrin! i lartë, i pastër është All-llahu nga ato që i përshkruajnë. (23:91)_ 

_Thuaj: Ai, All-llahu është Një! All-llahu është mbështetja (Atij i mbështetet çdo krijesë). As ska lindur kënd, as nuk është i lindur. Dhe Atij askush nuk i është i barabartë. (112:1-4)_ 

_Dhe kur All-llahu tha: O isa, bir i Merjemes, a ti njerëzve u the: Më besoni mua dhe nënës time dy zota pos All-llahut!? (isai) Tha: Larg asaj të mete je Ti (o Zoti im). Nuk më takon mua ta them atë që sështë e vërtetë. Ta kisha thënë unë atë, ti do ta dije. Ti e di çka në mua, e unë e di çka në Ty. Ti je më i dijshmi i të fshehtave! (5:116)_ 

_Nuk i takoi (nuk ka nevojë) All-llahu të ketë ndonjë fëmijë, i pastër është Ai, kur dëshiron një send Ai vetëm i thotë atij: Bëhu!. Ai menjëherë bëhet. (19:38)_ 

*Pra, për muslimanët, të cilët e interpretojnë shumicën e Kuranit në mënyrë literale (fjalë për fjalë), fjalët: fëmijë, bir, djalë, lindur, bashkëshorte dhe grua normalisht interpretohen me kuptimin natyror të tyre. Kështu që është shumë e lehtë për ta që ti keqinterpretojnë doktrinat e të krishterëve. Por ky nuk është vetëm një gabim nga ana e interpretuesve muslimanë, por mbi të gjitha ai është një gabim i dukshëm i Kuranit! 

Kur Bibla flet për Jezusin si Biri i Perëndisë, ajo nuk mund të interpretohet në të njejtën mënyrë si Kuranin. Pasi Bibla flet për Jezusin si Biri i Perëndisë në kuptimin figurativ dhe frymor, dhe ajo ka për qëllim që të na tregojë në lidhje me llojin e mardhënies që Jezusi ka me Atin.* 

vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Kur Perendia s’ka grua, atehere si na paska bir?* 
vazhdim
*&#199;far&#235; thot&#235; Bibla p&#235;r lindjen dhe bir&#235;sin&#235; e Jezusit?* 

*
Tek Mateu 1:18-25 dhe tek Luka 1:26-38 ne gjejm&#235; historin&#235; e lindjes s&#235; Jezusit. Sipas tregimit tek Luka; engj&#235;lli Gabriel u d&#235;rgua nga Per&#235;ndia tek Maria e virgj&#235;r p&#235;r ti dh&#235;n&#235; lajmin e mir&#235; p&#235;r lindjen e Jezusit. Kur shkoi tek ajo ai e p&#235;rsh&#235;ndeti Marin&#235; dhe i tha, “Mos ki frik&#235; Mari, sepse ke gjetur hir para Per&#235;ndis&#235;. Dhe ja, ti do t&#235; mbetesh shtatz&#235;n&#235; dhe do t&#235; lind&#235;sh nj&#235; djal&#235;, dhe do t’ia vesh emrin Jezus. Ai do t&#235; jet&#235; i madh dhe do t&#235; quhet Bir i Shum&#235; t&#235; Lartit; dhe Zoti Per&#235;ndi do t’i jap&#235; fronin e Davidit, atit t&#235; tij.” Kur Maria e pyeti engj&#235;llin se si kjo do t&#235; ndodhte pasi ajo ishte e virgj&#235;r dhe nuk kishte pasur mardh&#235;nie me asnj&#235; burr&#235;, engj&#235;lli iu p&#235;rgjigj duke i th&#235;n&#235;, “Fryma e Shenjt&#235; do t&#235; vij&#235; mbi ty dhe pushteti i Shum&#235; t&#235; Lartit do t&#235; t&#235; mbuloj&#235; me hijen e vet; prandaj i shenjti q&#235; do t&#235; lind&#235; prej teje do t&#235; quhet Bir i Per&#235;ndis&#235;.” 

Pra, lindja e Jezusit ndodhi n&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235; t&#235; mrekullueshme nga Per&#235;ndia. Dhe para se Ai t&#235; lindte, u shpall se Ai do t&#235; quhej Biri i Per&#235;ndis&#235;, dhe ky &#235;sht&#235; m&#235;simi biblik. Sidoqoft&#235;, lindja e Jezusit dhe fakti q&#235; Ai quhet Biri i Per&#235;ndis&#235; q&#235; prej lindjes s&#235; Tij, &#235;sht&#235; vet&#235;m nj&#235; prej gj&#235;rave q&#235; ne m&#235;sojn&#235; n&#235; lidhje me mardh&#235;nien q&#235; Jezusi ka me Atin dhe arsyet pse Ai quhet Bir i Per&#235;ndis&#235; n&#235; krahasim me binjt&#235; e tjer&#235; t&#235; Per&#235;ndis&#235;, si&#231; jan&#235; t&#235; gjith&#235; ata q&#235; e ndjekin Jezusin. Gjithashtu, ideja q&#235; Per&#235;ndia mori grua apo bashk&#235;shorte p&#235;r t&#235; lindur Jezusin &#235;sht&#235; shum&#235; duksh&#235;m jo e v&#235;rtet&#235; dhe aspak biblike. 


Gjithashtu, duhet t&#235; sqarojm&#235; q&#235; n&#235;se do ta lexonim Bibl&#235;n me kujdes p&#235;r t&#235; par&#235; se &#231;far&#235; ajo na m&#235;son n&#235; lidhje me Jezusin dhe n&#235; lidhje me bir&#235;sin&#235; e Tij, ideja e lindjes n&#235;p&#235;rmjet mardh&#235;nieve fizike, apo t&#235; ndonj&#235; lloi tjet&#235;r, as q&#235; nuk gjendet aty, dhe prandaj duhet q&#235; t&#235; jemi t&#235; kujdessh&#235;m q&#235; t&#235; mos ti japim intepretimet tona t&#235; nj&#235;anshme dhe t&#235; painformuara Bibl&#235;s.* 


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Kur Perendia ska grua, atehere si na paska bir?* 
Vazhdim
*Birin e Tij të vetëmlindur!*


*Një argument tjetër islamik mbështetet mbi pasazhin tek Gjoni 3:16 ku thuhet: Sepse Perëndia aq shumë e deshi botën sa dha Birin e Tij të vetëmlindur, që, kushdo që beson në të, të mos humbasë, por të ketë jetë të përjetshme? 

Zakonisht muslimanë të ndryshëm e nxjerrin këtë pasazh pasi sipas tyre ai provon që të krishterë besojnë gabimisht që Jezusi është biri biologjik i Perëndisë. Në pamje të parë ky argument duket i besueshëm, por fatkeqësisht ai mbështetet mbi një keqinterpretim të pasazhit biblik. Ky keqinterpretim mbështetet mbi përkthimin e një fjale greke. Në këtë pasazh fjala greke monogenes përkthehet i vetëmlindur. Përkthimi është fjalë-për-fjalë por kuptimi i vërtetë është pak më ndryshe. Në të vërtetë kuptimi i kësaj fjale është i vetëm ose unik. 

Tek Letra e Hebrenjve 11:17 thuhet: Me anë të besimit Abrahami, pasi u vu në provë, ofroi Isakun dhe ati që kishte pritur premtimet ofroi birin e tij të vetëm. Në këtë varg fjala greke monogenes përkthehet të vetëm por kuptimi i kontekstit është unik pasi ne e dimë që Abrahami kishte më tepër se një bir. Por fjala përdoret për të na treguar në lidhje me rolin që i biri kishte. Po kështu edhe tek pasazhi tek Gjoni përdorimi kësaj fjale thjesht na tregon që Jezusi është Biri i Perëndisë në një mënyrë unike.* 


vazhdon-->

----------

